# Ginscpy's everlasting gobstopper Beatles thread - 69 threads combined!



## ginscpy (Oct 20, 2010)

Was there any THIS IS THE BEATLES LAST PUBLIC CONCERT HOOPLA???

No - it just was...............................   Nobody knew it at the time. 

Then they did their best work after they quit touring - although the impromtu Abbey Road Rooftop session was historic and proof that they could still perform live.


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 20, 2010)

Hate Beatles "Tribute Groups."

Not what they wanted


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 20, 2010)

Fab 4 - One of the Most Absolute Greatest-Evers of all-time.

If not the greatest


----------



## elvis (Oct 20, 2010)

the concert on the roof was their final concert....

not candlestick.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUNtJzqyTOo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 20, 2010)

elvis said:


> the concert on the roof was their final concert....
> 
> not candlestick.
> 
> ...


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 20, 2010)

yea yea yea  

guys liked them as much as gals

Best Ever 

(or that ever wil be)


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 20, 2010)

awesome group


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 21, 2010)

Only one rock group ever so far that could not announce  their last public concert -and have it be a big deal years later.

With their trend-setting long-hair style - caused  establishment-types  like Frank Sinatra and Elvis Presley etc to grow their hair long.................................


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 21, 2010)

Males may have worn their hair long before the Beatles.

But when they came on the scene that was the first I was aware of it.......................................


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 25, 2010)

then came the Beatles  and the 60s revolution


----------



## hjmick (Oct 25, 2010)

No, it wasn't.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 25, 2010)

No it was not.
Hagee must have sold you a myth.
aka Lie.


----------



## JBeukema (Oct 25, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQlk01sxO_E[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 26, 2010)

The JFK assn and the Beatles , and the nam war changed everything from the staid early 60s to the counterculture late 60s.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 26, 2010)

That only brought the existing recreational drug use out of the closet.

Nice recitation of ONDCP  propaganda, though.


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 26, 2010)

Comes down to obay the law.

Alcohol is legal.

Even soft drugs like weed are ilegall.   Don'tlike it - change it. 

Most freaking libs don't give a rats ass as to thelaw.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 26, 2010)

So, you're abandoning your fool premise and going for "it's the law"?

Drip.


----------



## René Anafoutra (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> Comes down to obay the law.
> 
> Alcohol is legal.
> 
> ...



Umm...drug laws really only exist to keep minorities in prison.  As a white person, you have to be a real jerk, or a major dealer, to get arrested for a drug violation.  Even if you are arrested for dealing, if you have a large quantity of drugs, or, even better, cash, to turn over, you're not apt to do much time.

The best thing to come out of the War On Drugs was urine testing.  Imagine owning your own urine lab...it's a gold mine!  What else can you get for nothing and move for $50 an ounce...legally?


----------



## westwall (Oct 26, 2010)

Two interesting books about the resurgence of the drug trade after WWII are The Politics Of Heroin in Southeast Asia by Alfred McCoy, and The Underground Empire by James Mills.
Both are eye openers.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> then came the Beatles  and the 60s revolution





No. We had Beatniks in the 50's and early 60's before the Beatles & hippies who used drugs, especially pot, but they also used hard drugs.


----------



## Bullfighter (Oct 26, 2010)

peach174 said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > then came the Beatles and the 60s revolution
> ...


 
But it wasn't poisoning American children until the 60's. By the early 70's in my neighborhood, schools were locking their doors to keep pushers out.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> then came the Beatles  and the 60s revolution



Link?


----------



## Sheldon (Oct 26, 2010)

This sums it up pretty well.



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_0D8F_X7us[/ame]


"Remember that one day all this drug monkey business will be legal. They won't leave it up to people like me, not when they figure out how much money there is to be made. Not millions, fucking billions."


----------



## Sheldon (Oct 26, 2010)

René Anafoutra;2890608 said:
			
		

> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Comes down to obay the law.
> ...




I don't know where you're getting any of this from. Cash to turn over? Get for nothing? Fifty an ounce? 

The Feds can repo all your shit AND lock you up, so the amount of stuff you have doesn't influence your sentence; it's the connections you have in the underground and how willing you are to give them up, and the connections your lawyer has in the legal system.

Piss testing isn't a gold mine because of the War on Some Drugs. And those labs will still exist--and maybe expand--when drugs become legal. Employers will still want to know which applicants are getting stoned off the job, and they may test their employees more frequently under a legalized environment.

A black prisoner doesn't bring more government money than a white prisoner. Prison race is disproportionate to the general population, but is still roughly proportionate to high-trafficking areas. Racial correlation doesn't prove causation.

Drugs laws are still in place mainly because of the influence of the penal and law enforcement systems--a lot of those jobs go away if the drugs laws go away--and there's not much of a political upside to campaigning for the end of prohibition; it doesn't jive with "family values", and drug users have less societal sympathy than smokers.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah right, nothing bad ever happened until those dreadfull 60's came along huh Wally?

"That's right 'Beav'. You see everyone knew their place in society.  It wasn' untill all them hippies came along with their legal LSD (until 1967) trips that just screwed up our society but good."


----------



## judyd (Oct 26, 2010)

Those of us who grew up in the 50's and 60's did not have the information available that there is today.  Although I was fortunate enough to not get involved with drugs (many of my jobs required a security clearance), I remember that there wasn't any information on them until it was too late--like LSD.  That was even recommended by psychiatrists for increased self-awareness.   Too late for many, the dire consequences were realized.

I also remember mainstream magazine articles which touted the new "chic" party drug--cocaine.  The only drawbacks they noted were a sore nose and the expense.  

Basically, the young people of the 60's did not have the historical information that is available today.  So it is really nonsensical to blame the youth of the 60's for the increased drug use today.  I don't understand why any teen of today would go near them with all of the information there is now.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> Comes down to obay the law.
> 
> Alcohol is legal.
> 
> ...



Slavery was the law before 1865.  Should the abolishionist have stopped the undergroud railroad?

It took a constitutional amendment to make alcohol illegal.  The 1937 Marijuana Tax Act was declared unconstitutional as well.  The Federal Government has overstreched it authority in the war against Americans who use non-government approved recreational substances.

The law, in the case of Marijuana, causes more harm to society that the effects of marijuana do.

Marijuana is not a gateway drug.  The first drug I (and most other normal people) ever tried was cigarettes, followed by alcohol.  Weed was a distanct third.

Change is tough in the current political climate.  But that's what we're working for.  We have a corporate bought a governement including the MSM that propagate untruths in the war against Americans who use non-government approved recreational substances, nonstop, 24/7.


----------



## beowolfe (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> Comes down to obay the law.
> 
> Alcohol is legal.
> 
> ...



And like you wingnust do???  You don't give any more of a rats ass about following the law than anyone else.


----------



## Franz Marc (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> Was there any THIS IS THE BEATLES LAST PUBLIC CONCERT HOOPLA???
> 
> No - it just was...............................   Nobody knew it at the time.
> 
> Then they did their best work after they quit touring - although the impromtu Abbey Road Rooftop session was historic and proof that they could still perform live.



just curious, bigger in what way, more people attended? what measure are you using? 

not that I don't love the Beatles....


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 17, 2010)

Best work The Beatles ever did.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 24, 2010)

Got John Lennon wrapped around her little finger. 

She sings about as well as a cat-in-heat.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 24, 2010)

I never liked the beatles.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 24, 2010)

Well she seems to have you all worked up.
And by the way...this is 2010.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 24, 2010)

Beatles were going their own way anyways.

They were great.

And they did great work as solo artists.

Yoko had nothing to do with that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 24, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Beatles were going their own way anyways.
> 
> They were great.
> 
> ...



Aye, but for me the biggest disappointment was seeing George Harrison go "80's" and took the MTV route.
That sucked.


----------



## Revere (Nov 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Beatles were going their own way anyways.
> ...



Meh.  Paul McCartney was 80s in the 70s.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Beatles were going their own way anyways.
> ...



Traveling Wilburys? They had some good tunes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 24, 2010)

Sallow said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Heck no..TW was awesome.
I'm talking about..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_niy2ZM5Jo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Nov 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Oh..warmed over ELO.

Yeah..that sucked.


----------



## jillian (Nov 24, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMgCHOLr6iI[/ame]


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 24, 2010)

Sallow said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Yeah...and Harrison wasn't the only one that went 80's for the money.
But he was one of the worst to see do it.


----------



## Revere (Nov 24, 2010)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



But they had to split the money 10 ways.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 24, 2010)

Yoko is the most vile bitch since Hillary Clinton to ever walk the earth.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 24, 2010)

Fab 4 was the first males that wore hair down over ears.

Guys like Sinatra . Elvis etc then towed-the-line 

Basically WERE  THE 1960s


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 24, 2010)

None ofthe Beatles indivuals careers after the Breakup were very good anyway.

Lennon did some good stuff with Imagine etc.

Hated Wings with a passion

George was sort of OK

Ringo probably exceeded anyones expectations as an individual solo artist


----------



## Sallow (Nov 24, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> None ofthe Beatles indivuals careers after the Breakup were very good anyway.
> 
> Lennon did some good stuff with Imagine etc.
> 
> ...



Imagine is one of the greatest pop songs ever.

Whether or not you hate Wings..they were huge. "Live and Let Die" is a great song. So is "Band on the run".

George and Ringo did so really good stuff as well.

They were a great band..and great soloists.

Deal.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't hold Linda Eastman in much esteem either  (Pauls choice0  Couldnt sing way out of a paper bag

Fab 4 was destroyed by hangers -oners....................


----------



## elvis (Nov 24, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x19vy_9aFc[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 24, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> Don't hold Linda Eastman in much esteem either  (Pauls choice0  Couldnt sing way out of a paper bag
> 
> Fab 4 was destroyed by hangers -oners....................



you do know that this all happened a really, really long time ago, right?


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 24, 2010)

Just watched LENNONNYC doc on PBS .     Yoko is all over the thing. 

Pathetic and sad  - lost respect for Lennon  overthe wholething


----------



## jillian (Nov 24, 2010)

elvis said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x19vy_9aFc



It always amazed me that Ringo had more number one hits than any of the other beatles.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Nov 24, 2010)

The OP is complete nonsense.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 24, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> None ofthe Beatles indivuals careers after the Breakup were very good anyway.
> 
> Lennon did some good stuff with Imagine etc.
> 
> ...



really?.....McCartneys first 3 albums were pretty well done and sold very well....just because you hated them doesnt mean they did not do very well....


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 24, 2010)

What was wrong with Johns first wife Cynthia?   

More of a looker than Ono..................................


----------



## elvis (Nov 24, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > None ofthe Beatles indivuals careers after the Breakup were very good anyway.
> ...


wings wild life was a big seller?  I've never seen it outside my dad's record collection.
most of the stuff on mccartney was going to be on the next Beatles album that never was. 

It was decent.  But Lennon's first album may be one of the best albums ever.  and don't mean Imagine.


----------



## elvis (Nov 24, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> What was wrong with Johns first wife Cynthia?
> 
> More of a looker than Ono..................................



It's one of those "This is your brain.....

this is your brain on drugs" moments.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. George was the best.
2. Did the most good.
3. Helped the others most, Ringo and John more often.
4. Best guitar player of last century.
5. Over all good person.
6. And most admired after death.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## elvis (Nov 24, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. George was the best.
> ...



not sure why his charity work adds to his best beatle status, but hey.....
jude, you'll do.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 25, 2010)

Seattle one of the few cities the Fab 4 did twice - 1964 and 1966. 

Fished from a hotel  on warf in 64.


----------



## Kat (Nov 25, 2010)

jillian said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't hold Linda Eastman in much esteem either  (Pauls choice0  Couldnt sing way out of a paper bag
> ...


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Nov 25, 2010)

Cats in heat can sometimes carry a tune, and can yowl on key.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 25, 2010)

elvis said:


> wings wild life was a big seller?  I've never seen it outside my dad's record collection.
> most of the stuff on mccartney was going to be on the next Beatles album that never was.
> 
> It was decent.  But Lennon's first album may be one of the best albums ever.  and don't mean Imagine.



i said his first 3 El.....McCartney,Ram and Band On The Run........all 3 got a lot of airplay back then and sold well especially Band On The Run....after that yea i agree.....not much.....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 25, 2010)

Just goes to show you that the original boy band were nothing but a bunch of pussy whipped pantywaists.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 25, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. George was the best.
> ...



George best Guitar player of the last Century?.....you havent seen many Guitar players have ya?.....


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 25, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> Got John Lennon wrapped around her little finger.
> 
> She sings about as well as a cat-in-heat.



Nobody could ever destroy The Beatles. My old "Beatles '65" album finally broke, but I was delighted when I found a cassette at a yard sale, and my under ten nieces would beg me to play it when they visited. Elvis's legend will never be tarnished either. I would even pay to see his last concert where he weighed about 300 pounds and looked like a sweaty hog.


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 25, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Yoko is the most vile bitch since Hillary Clinton to ever walk the earth.



Well as long as somebody is determined to go political, I'd have to say that Sarah Palin has far surpassed Hillary in the bitch category, since Sarah is the one still bitching about Hillary's baking cookies comment of 18 years ago.


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 25, 2010)

Sallow said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > None ofthe Beatles indivuals careers after the Breakup were very good anyway.
> ...



I can already tell from the comments that there's a huge age difference here regarding preferences in style. We could dance our asses off with The Beatles, *BUT*, we could also _understand _every word they said.


----------



## MaggieMae (Nov 25, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > None ofthe Beatles indivuals careers after the Breakup were very good anyway.
> ...



With numbers like "Band on the Run," he really did carry on the notable style of the original Beetles.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry bout that,






Harry Dresden said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...





1. Unarguablly *The BEATLES* are the very top band of the last Century.
2. And guess who was playing all those lead guitar solo's ?
3. Not that he had to play much of a dazzling guitar solo, he just had to spice up the songs a little because of the fantastic vocals coming from John and Paul.
4. John was really the over all best singer, but Paul wasn't very far behind, maybe a half step.
5. George was the glue that made *The BEATLES* work as good as they did.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

Best guitar player ever: Jimi Hendrix. End of argument.


----------



## Joselito (Nov 26, 2010)

George was a noodler.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 29, 2010)

Plays Let It Be

Could have been around 100 other iconic songs that they  made -going back to I Wanna Hold Your Hand 

So superior to any other rock or pop group it is pathetic


----------



## LumpyPostage (Nov 30, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> i said his first 3 El.....McCartney,Ram and Band On The Run........all 3 got a lot of airplay back then and sold well especially Band On The Run....after that yea i agree.....not much.....


McCartney's first 3 abums were McCartney, Ram, Wild Life.  Band on the Run was #5. 

But other than Wild Life his first 13 sold pretty well.


----------



## LumpyPostage (Nov 30, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> 1. Unarguablly *The BEATLES* are the very top band of the last Century.
> 2. And guess who was playing all those lead guitar solo's ?
> 3. Not that he had to play much of a dazzling guitar solo, he just had to spice up the songs a little because of the fantastic vocals coming from John and Paul.
> 4. John was really the over all best singer, but Paul wasn't very far behind, maybe a half step.
> ...


I always thought Ringo was the glue.


----------



## LumpyPostage (Nov 30, 2010)

Joselito said:


> Best guitar player ever: Jimi Hendrix. End of argument.


Beginning of argument.  Clapton is still better.


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 30, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> *Yoko Ono DESTROYED the Beatles*



And Mark David Chapman made sure that they couldn't get back together for a reunion tour.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 30, 2010)

There never would have been a beatles reunion  - ever  - even if john lennon had not been murdered!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 1, 2010)

Yesterday is suck-sugary - but it was by Paul.........................


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 2, 2010)

a minor-league city 
Had concerts in 1964 and 1966 \

not sure why


----------



## elvis (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd have thought the 67 world's fair put them on the map.


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 2, 2010)

That would be Elvisi "It happened at theWorlds Fair - 1962


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sure - there was the 1962 Worlds Fair - which I went  to - and was FAR BETTER than the 1965 NYC Worlds Fair -which I also went to.

But the Fab 4 established Seattle in 1964.


----------



## elvis (Dec 2, 2010)

merged


----------



## Douger (Dec 2, 2010)

Jimi Hendrix  was a Seattle guy


----------



## Douger (Dec 2, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> Sure - there was the 1962 Worlds Fair - which I went  to - and was FAR BETTER than the 1965 NYC Worlds Fair -which I also went to.
> 
> But the Fab 4 established Seattle in 1964.


Yeah. The space noodle was promoted that day. See how smart I am ?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 2, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> Sure - there was the 1962 Worlds Fair - which I went  to - and was FAR BETTER than the 1965 NYC Worlds Fair -which I also went to.
> 
> But the Fab 4 established Seattle in 1964.



What an idiot. Eisenhower's Interstate 5 and the Boeing Company put Seattle on the map.

I had a choice to go to the Beatles or the Dave Clark Five..Guess which concert I attended.

Truth be told the locals have been doing everything we could to "Keep Seattle OFF The Map" like telling everyone it rains here all of the time.  It worked for a long time keeping the fucking Californians and East Coast losers out of our hair.  Eventually they came anyway and found out we were lying to them.


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Beatles app in 64 in Seattle was OK.

The 66 concert  was oneof theirlast .


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 2, 2010)

ofall time

 nevertire of watching


----------



## westwall (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a mighty strong claim.  I like the Beatles but best video?  I think not.  This would rank way up there with me.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMAFiL0SD58[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ticket to Ride is mercifully short.  

Doesnt go on forever like Thriller.   piece  of garbage 

Actaually - MJ  bes tmusic video - and what definesh ime to me - was Billie Jean................................

The first ever MTV  music video - Video Killed The Radio Star - a very catchy tune........................ 

haveiton video


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thriller is a POS


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 2, 2010)

I was like  11 in 1964- and 13 in 1966.

A kid  boy - have no ax to grind - no agendas 

I could see the girls point gettingworked up over them 

BTW  _ a Hard Days Night  is easily one of the 10 best movies ever made - and Ticket to Ride in Help theslam-dunk best music video ever.


----------



## westwall (Dec 2, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> Ticket to Ride is mercifully short.
> 
> Doesnt go on forever like Thriller.   piece  of garbage
> 
> ...






Ever wonder where MJ got his moves from?

Enjoy some dance from a true master...Bob Fosse!  This little excerpt is taken from the1971 or 1974 movie The Little Prince and this particular bit was called A Snake in the Grass.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvZGl1NqBRc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 5, 2010)

Was there in July for some gala - and will be honored in Kennedy Center Awards.

Calls Obama a great man ----------------

Took cheap-shots at GW Bush ......................

Same person who smoked weed in Buckingham Palace  justed before getting the MBE from the Queen in 1965 - and who was busted and jailed in Japan for weed possession  -and who To THIS DAY - says  that smoking marijuana is  as healthfull as a daily glass of orange juice...........


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 5, 2010)

George was Beatle #2  - most influential behind Lennon.

Also George met in the Oval office in 1975 with President Ford -go figure.

And Lennon was on Nixons enemies list.............................


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 8, 2010)

A poor role model IMO.

Sure he used drugs in his younger days.  Who didn't?

But he still hasn't used the Bully Pulpit  to say that he was a smuck  back then - still probably (I dont know) smokes weed daily.

FINE  ROLE MODEL

NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geauxtohell (Dec 8, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho6pZqUNtko[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza (Dec 8, 2010)

Even as much as I could "hate" the dums?

STFU.

Folks get to do whatever makes THEM happy,

and if they're allies, pulling in the (supposed) same direction?

How dare you call either of their ...

basic ...

understanding of life,

into question?

IF they agree?  You can't stop that,

and why would you even WANT to?

To prove that YOU are "right?"

History will prove that, sweet, and we just make ourselves look like fuktards by going against the flow.

Tongue in Cheek ~ THAT's how to walk through all of this.


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 8, 2010)

Released by RollingStone.

Lennon could never escape the comparisons of his Beattle days to life after...........

Comes out..............................
WHO COULD??????????????


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 8, 2010)

Watching Ticket To Ride on aniv of John Lennons death.

Best single thing they ever did.

Thats saying something.......................


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 18, 2010)

shouts best ever 

From Meet The Beatles  to Rubber Soul to Revolver To   A Hard Days Night to Rubber Soul To Magicgal Mystery Tour  To Abbey Road to

Just the covers themselves distance ce themselves light years awaysfrom th closeset competition............. ,


----------



## ginscpy (Dec 18, 2010)

I knew they were the  real deal back in 64


----------



## editec (Dec 18, 2010)

I think _Revolver _and _Rubber Soul_ clued me in they were different, and then _Magic Mystery Tour_ cemented for me the fact that the Beatles weren't just your average RnR band.

By the time they did _Sargent Pepper's_ they were reinventing the whole idea of what contempory POP music meant.

And then the White Album showed us that music of *ALL types* was grist for their (and consequently OUR) musical mill.

These lyrics for example?









> She's not a girl who misses much
> Do do do do do do do do, oh yeah
> She's well acquainted with the touch of the velvet hand
> Like a lizard on a window pane
> ...



They pushed the poetic envelope of POP music way past anything I can ever recall that came before it.


----------



## ginscpy (Jan 13, 2011)

Didnt even like them that much when I was 12 ..............in 1965


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 13, 2011)

Are you on some sort of trip or have a terminal illness? You seem melancholic starting thread after thread about the '60s.........


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 13, 2011)

> The Beatles are the best ever



Uh, no.


----------



## ginscpy (Jan 13, 2011)

Adolf Hitler and the Beatles in 1964/65


----------



## ginscpy (Jan 14, 2011)

I was  too


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 14, 2011)

Never cared much for the Beatles.


----------



## ginscpy (Jan 14, 2011)

Fab 4 was AWESOME 

Wish I had been been a girl 

But even they guys got it.............


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 14, 2011)

You can still be a girl with the marvels of modern science.


----------



## ginscpy (Jan 14, 2011)

Can we say slam -dunk BEST EVER 

I really didn't  appreciate them that much


----------



## ginscpy (Jan 14, 2011)

Met them both


----------



## ginscpy (Jan 14, 2011)

Fab4 was bigger than both


----------



## Caroljo (Jan 14, 2011)

I was crazy over the Beatles!  But i still don't think they were better than Elvis (the KING!) Lol!  LOVE his gospel music!  I told my husband (since he's still a BIG Elvis fan) that i was going to play Elvis gospel at his Memorial service,,,,,he loves the idea!


----------



## ginscpy (Jan 18, 2011)

I saw some of their fan mgs back in1964 when I was 11.

Was getting over the JFK assn . 

Straight male. 

They were the real thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginscpy (Jan 18, 2011)

Hard Days Night

Help (not a bad followup)

transformedthe60s


----------



## ginscpy (Jan 18, 2011)

too big to lower  themselves  to woodstock 

Still an en tity - sold music right to Apple


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 19, 2011)

The Beatles weren't beatless thats for sure. 

Hey- how's the hangover?


----------



## editec (Jan 19, 2011)

Beatles were the most influential musical group in world history.

22/03/63LPParlophonePMC 1202Please Please Me (Mono) (Just another RnR band)

26/04/63LPParlophonePCS 3042Please Please Me (Stereo)(STill Just another RnR band)

22/11/63LPParlophonePCS 3045With the Beatles (starting to get interesting)

19/06/64LPPolydor236 201The Beatles First (Becoming teeniebopper heart throbs)

10/07/64LPParlophonePCS 3058A Hard Day's Night (STarting to get very interesting)

4/12/64LPParlophonePCS 3062Beatles For Sale (I don't remember this at all!)

6/08/65LPParlophonePCS 3071Help ! (The last of their RnR stuff)

3/12/65LPParlophonePCS 3075Rubber Soul (*Okay, NOW they're beginning to change what pop music really was)*

5/08/66LPParlophonePCS 7009Revolver (They've broken the mold and reinvented POP music with this album)

10/12/66LPParlophonePCS 7016A Collection of Beatles Oldies (I don't remember this...Beatles fanatics probably own it)

This list I'm working from _FORGOT this next album?!_ I consider it the TURNING POINT of their musical career. 

**Magical Mystery Tour* is the title of two different *1967* record releases*Magical Mystery Tour* is the title of two different 1967 record releases (START of their PSYCHODELIC period.._smoke pot smoke pot everybody smoke pot_!)

1/06/67LPParlophonePCS 7027Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (Music to drop ACID by. I loved this album and can probably still sing most of it -- including drum and instrumental solos,_ by heart_ )

22/11/68LPApplePCS 7067/8The Beatles (a.k.a. The White Album) (Music to drop_ a LOT_ of ACID by. Probably the most eclectic and creative album they ever did)

17/01/69LPParlophonePCS 7070Yellow Submarine (Music suited for people who took waaaaaaaaaay too much ACID)

26/09/69LPApplePCS 7088Abbey Road (We were getting tired of ACID, A_nybody got any pills?_ ) 

8/05/70LPApplePXS 1Let it Be (Box Set) (Okay, I did let it be...on the shelf of the store. I consider this their last real album and it was bearly worth  listening to)


After that they issued a whole lot of restrospective stuff.


----------



## ginscpy (Feb 14, 2011)

Read in an article where they lost in 1965 to The Anita Kerr Group.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 14, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Read in an article where they lost in 1965 to The Anita Kerr Group.



13

Answers.com - How many Grammy Awards have the Beatles won


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 14, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Read in an article where they lost in 1965 to The Anita Kerr Group.
> ...



At least Sgt Pepper won

Free as a bird sucked


----------



## ginscpy (Feb 14, 2011)

The Fab 4 won 13 Grammys?  Didn,t  know that.

They were the most anti-establishment music group ever.

Thumbed their noses at Woodstock - retired at the top-of-their-game.  (oldest member was around 30)


----------



## Jon (Feb 14, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> retired at the top-of-their-game



Retired? Really? You might want to look up the definition of the word.

They, like many bands do, split up at the top of their game, but they had already been performing together for years. They played in clubs for many, many years before they were launched onto the worldwide stage. They simply grew tired of each other.

But retired? Each and every one of them made albums after the group split.


----------



## Grace (Feb 14, 2011)

Is yoko till being blamed for the "break up"?


----------



## ginscpy (Feb 14, 2011)

transformed the 40/50s  into the 60s and beyond .................

knew they were the real thing.................

you notice the guys  as well as the gals in the crowds.....


----------



## ginscpy (Feb 14, 2011)

Didn't even announce that the 66 Candlestick Park was their last concert.....................


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Feb 14, 2011)

They have said many times they got alot of their inspiration from Buddy Holly.... Who got his from Bob Wills.

Therefore, Bob Wills changed everything.


----------



## ginscpy (Feb 14, 2011)

Put Seattle on the Map after  the 62 Worlds Fair (beterthan NYC s btw)

in 64 and 66


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 14, 2011)

The Father:


----------



## ginscpy (Feb 14, 2011)

The Most.

Their hairsyles caused everyone to wear hair down over ears incl establishment -tpyes like Sinatra etc..............


----------



## Ropey (Feb 14, 2011)

IMEURU said:


> Is yoko till being blamed for the "break up"?



Not by the group anymore. Now it is known that Paul was clearly getting too big for his britches and had become very demanding.

He used Ringo as an intermediary because Ringo is loved by them all.  Yoko was not liked and was not treated well by Paul especially (John just silenced himself, Paul was supposedly quite sarcastic) but she has come out and said that it's all been dealt with and she understands.

I could not take her view that she was an Avant-garde. Her singing jarred me from comfort into something else entirely 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GMHl7bmlzw"]New Music? I think not[/ame]

And she did some of this stuff with the Lennon created "Plastic Ono Band".

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=461YhlP75wM"]Yoko Ono P.O.B "Why" Live at Royal Festival Hall, London 2009 [/ame]

 imho


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 14, 2011)

Dude, If I was a huge rock star like John Lennon was than Yoko Ono would be the *last* woman* I'd *wanna' sleep with! She wasn't even good lookin back in the 60's.

I let my Japanese wife listen to the videos.

Me: "Hey babe, guess who this is".

After a few seconds she says "Nihon-jin?" (Japanese?)

Me: "Yes! Very good! Now *who* is it?"

After listening a few more seconds she says: "Crazy person?"

Me: "Yes!"


----------



## ginscpy (Feb 14, 2011)

Beatles got kicked out of Hamburg because George was under-age


----------



## Ropey (Feb 14, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Beatles got kicked out of Hamburg because George was under-age



Beatles got kicked out of so many places in those days. This is before the Mop Top days and they were from London.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 15, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IftzPmA3zE"]These Guys Were Pretty Good Too[/ame]


----------



## FifthColumn (Feb 15, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> The Father:


 
If it wasn't for LES PAUL, that guy would be playing "air guitar"!!


----------



## sparky (Feb 15, 2011)

_goo goo ga choob....._


----------



## FifthColumn (Feb 15, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> They have said many times they got alot of their inspiration from Buddy Holly.... Who got his from Bob Wills.
> 
> Therefore, Bob Wills changed everything.


 
And Bob Willis's parents created Bob Willis. Therefore, Bob Willis's parents changed everything, including diapers.


----------



## editec (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd suggest that rather the Beatles changed everything?

The Beatles wrote the sound track to the "Everything in the USA is changing" movie.

For those of you who weren't around the 1950s and early 1960s, truly understanding how much society changed in that decade from about the mid 60s to about the mid 70s is probably very difficult to truly grasp.

Consider some of the period's highlights:
the assassination of two Kennedies and MLK, 
cities thoughout the USA burning in riots, 
the civil right movement the civil rights bills, affirmative action 
the war in Viet Nam, the anti-War protests, Mayday riots in Washington
Chicago Dem Convention police insurrection and subsequent trials of the Chicao 7
Kent State
the remergence of the modern Feminist movement, 
the birth of the ecology movement, earth day, the Whole Earth Catalog
Watergate, the Wtergate hearsings, resignation of the Nixon

Tumultuous times those and their effects are still resonating even 30+ years later.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## ginscpy (Mar 15, 2011)

why - because follow-ups are hard to to 

A Hard Days Night was the Citizen Kane of Rock Movies.

Everyone expected Help to be a flop.

Ticket To Ride  (was/is)  THE GREATEST MUSIC VIDEO OF ALL TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 15, 2011)

When they were at their best

Maybe the best ever at what they did - if that makes any sense...................


----------



## Care4all (Mar 15, 2011)

don't know if this was in the era you speak of, but i love this song....i think hey jude was the flip side of the 45


----------



## Ropey (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Written in '67 and released in '68.^^ Close enough for me. 


0:12 fight starts&#65279; in crowd

0:18 girl1 screams and other girl2 says "BE QUIET"

0:22 Girl2 " COME ON YOU WANNA GO?"

Paul: "Ohhzzz i likes this fight!"  smiling while singing. 


Paul changes lyrics positions and laughs at his mistake but continues.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 15, 2011)

The Best.   Ever.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad I am a hetro male.

If I was a straight women - I would have been really ga-ga  over............

None of them were  drop-dead handsome


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 15, 2011)

The Fab 4 is better than the second place - who is the second place......................

an awsome group - best ever 

put seattle on the map 2 times  

Celebrity heights biggest hits  - whatwere the Beatles heights ---- John Paul and George about 5 10  Ringo 5 7


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 15, 2011)

Best rock song ever written


----------



## Douger (Mar 15, 2011)

Great poets. Terrible musicians.
I was more into Cream, Santana, Iron Butterfly,Procol Harum, Floyd, Eric Burdin etc.......


----------



## Douger (Mar 15, 2011)

No. You are the murkin.


----------



## Douger (Mar 15, 2011)

How brilliant. Anyone have some insect repellent ?



I Am the Walrus Lyrics
Artist(Band):The Beatles
Review The Song (269)	Print the Lyrics


 Send "I Am the Walrus" Ringtones to Cell 

I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together.
See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly.
I'm crying.

Sitting on a cornflake, waiting for the van to come.
Corporation tee-shirt, stupid bloody Tuesday.
Man, you been a naughty boy, you let your face grow long.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g'joob.

Mister City Policeman sitting
Pretty little policemen in a row.
See how they fly like Lucy in the Sky, see how they run.
I'm crying, I'm crying.
I'm crying, I'm crying.

Yellow matter custard, dripping from a dead dog's eye.
Crabalocker fishwife, pornographic priestess,
Boy, you been a naughty girl you let your knickers down.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g'joob.

Sitting in an English garden waiting for the sun.
If the sun don't come, you get a tan
From standing in the English rain.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g'joob g'goo goo g'joob.

Expert textpert choking smokers,
Don't you thing the joker laughs at you?
See how they smile like pigs in a sty,
See how they snied.
I'm crying.

Semolina pilchard, climbing up the Eiffel Tower.
Elementary penguin singing Hari Krishna.
Man, you should have seen them kicking Edgar Allan Poe.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g'joob g'goo goo g'joob.
Goo goo g'joob g'goo goo g'joob g'goo... (etc.)


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 15, 2011)

The Beatles suck.


----------



## editec (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah Magical Mystery Tour (that was the album this song was on, right?) was certain a departure from where POP music was headed, without doubt.



> See how they run like pigs from a gun, see how they fly.
> I'm crying.




Great line, that.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 15, 2011)

I Should  Have Known Better  - John playing the harmonica and singing -- terrible musicians!!


----------



## editec (Mar 15, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> When they were at their best
> 
> Maybe the best ever at what they did - if that makes any sense...................


 
Agreed, great years...but not the best years

I'd extend the time period into at least 68, tho.

The  double White Album was released in Dec 68 and that was, in my opinion, their best _overall _album of all time


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 15, 2011)

Hear ya.

White Album.

Not my favorite -but whatever.

Greatest rock band that ever was OR EVER WILL BE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## editec (Mar 15, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Hear ya.
> 
> White Album.
> 
> ...


 
You got a BEST song title you'd like to share?

Mine changes with my mood swings.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 15, 2011)

editec said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Hear ya.
> ...



I liked I Am The Walrus.

John Lennon confessed he had no idea what the lyrics meant.

Great tune though.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 15, 2011)

My Beatles Mix... It's 18 minutes but I do some neat things in it. Click below:
*
BeatlesMix 2010 - Midnight Marauder | Excellence in Podcasting Networks*


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 15, 2011)

I love all beatles.

They were very creative and you have to let the creative muse take people were they need to go.

Change is part of music and the artists should be allowed to grow into their art.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 15, 2011)

The Beatles main legacy were ther album covers.

From Meet The Beatles (my old man couldnt tell them apart)  to Rubber Soul, Revolver,, Sgt Pepper ,  Abbey Road White Album ........................

Reflected their innovation  of their music and look in 5 years from 64- 69.

Sort of unnerving that I am so into them and all of that - as I am a straight adult male - but they are a pretty big-deal - so I guess I will give myself a pass.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 16, 2011)

The girls - n0-brainer

but also the guys 

cause they made people feel good............................................


----------



## jillian (Mar 16, 2011)

yep... almost 50 years ago

*scratches head*


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 16, 2011)

The bobbys in London  - all were smiling 
cause the Fab 4 made peoplefeel good.......................


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 16, 2011)

beatlesforever


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 16, 2011)

John and George about 8s 

even Ringo was abiout a 7


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 16, 2011)

Paul might have been a "9" until he died in that car crash in '66.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 16, 2011)

Cops amd bobbiesduringthe Beatles concerts - felt good 

cahse the fab 4 made popeple feel good


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 16, 2011)

Paul was drop-dead handsome in the early years

Sort of a tie between John and George


----------



## elvis (Mar 16, 2011)

jillian said:


> yep... almost 50 years ago
> 
> *scratches head*



and........
?


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 16, 2011)

Girls fainting and throwing their clothes---can anyone explain that one to me ?


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 17, 2011)

When the cops sand guys are smilingduringBeatles concerts 

girlsis a no-brainer...............................


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 17, 2011)

George   handsome - Paul drop deap - John also - why he ditched Cynthia I will never knoiw.....................


----------



## Luissa (Mar 17, 2011)

Do you have everyone on ignore?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 17, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> John and George about 8s
> 
> even Ringo was abiout a 7


Do you fantasize about their penors?


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 17, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> John and George about 8s
> 
> even Ringo was abiout a 7



If Ringo was a 7 I'm a 19.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 18, 2011)

sort of lost me

He was the Fab 4s hard edge............

Yoko got Jhon wrapped around her little finger......................... 

became a sentimentlist,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 19, 2011)

they are so FREAKING AWESSOME it is unbelieveable


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## ginscpy (Mar 19, 2011)

Made greatness look easy...............................


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 19, 2011)

And they owned Elvis and Ali also

Botj Elvis and Ali were decidededy 2nd bests in their meetingwith the Fab 4


----------



## editec (Mar 19, 2011)

Yup.

I recall hitchkiding with a chum of mine from my town to another with the hopes of scoring some catholic school girls and singing this song as the cars whizzed by us.

"Baby You Can Drive My Car" was another song I remember singing in those days.

Where and when I was raised, bad boys hanging out on street corners singing _a capello_ was _de rigor.  _

Even thugs like us appreciated four part harmony


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 19, 2011)

and not a 2nd place

Body of Work in 8 years awesome.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 19, 2011)

Was the fictional girl in the song a hooker? ("Ticket to ride" was slang in Hamburg, for licensed prostitutes, 'ride' being slang for having sex) Or was she taking a train to Ryde, England to have an abortion? No one knows but this is interesting reading:

Ticket to Ride - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 19, 2011)

freaking awesome.........................

from Meet TheBeatles in 64 (My old man coulndt tell them apart and I coulnd either) to Abbey Road (IsPaul Dead) 

Couldnt be bothered with woodstocks........................


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 19, 2011)

Impossible to overrate the  Fab 4


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 19, 2011)

No-brainer

Fab 4 put Seattle back on the map with 2 concerts.................


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 19, 2011)

Impossible to be that good..................................

But they  did  - in 8 freakings years

Body-of-work is mind-boggling......................................................................


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 19, 2011)

if both John and  George  had lived?


and would you have wanted them to?


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 19, 2011)

no and no - imho


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 19, 2011)

Apparently some comedian on SNL went on air and offered 5 or 10 thousand dollars to the Beatles if they played on the show.

The story goes that both Paul and John saw it, contemplated it, but of course never followed through.


----------



## Grace (Mar 19, 2011)

Once john hooked up with yoko, it was over.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 19, 2011)

Who really cares?  They made their money.  They made their fame.  They could give a shit about the rest.


----------



## Finnguy (Mar 19, 2011)

George died in November of 2001 so who knows, maybe if John wasn't shot they could have played for one last hurah.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 19, 2011)

Who would you rather hook up with - Cynthnia or Yoko ??- John could have had his pick of th litter after the Beatles became huge.........................


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 19, 2011)

Having listened to the Beatles my entire life, there was a time during the 90's that whenever a Beatles tune came on the radio I *had* to change stations, I was just *sick* of em!

But now I'm back to liking and appreciating them plus have a few Beatles tunes in my guitar practice list.

"Blackbird"
"Revolution #9"
"Rocky Raccoon"

Still working on "Here Comes the Sun".


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 19, 2011)

I didnt think Pauls hook-upswere that great lookers either .

Would think he could have done better in his younger day days.

Of course now he is a Trophy Husband.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Mar 20, 2011)

Well George lived til the 2000s, but the answer is still no.

I think the only one who would have been game with one would have been Ringo. I think George emerging as a 3rd great song-writer was the writing on the wall. John and Paul to a lesser extent didn't want to step over, or make room for George's songs (see the amazing album that is All Things Must Pass). John didn't even want While My Guitar Gently Weeps on the White Album, and George had to fight to get it on-and it's one of the strongest tracks on the record.

Yoko was just the icing on the cake-the thing that set it over the top. They would have broken up with or without her.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 20, 2011)

They sucked in the 60s so it only is safe to assume they'd have sucked in the 80s.


----------



## Defiant1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just what we could have used, more degenerates convincing our children to take drugs.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Mar 20, 2011)

Defiant1 said:


> Just what we could have used, more degenerates convincing our children to take drugs.


----------



## editec (Mar 20, 2011)

Defiant1 said:


> Just what we could have used, more degenerates convincing our children to take drugs.


 
Damned right.

It is obviously up to the  parents to drive their kids to take drugs seeking  relief from their parental santimonious nonsense.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 20, 2011)

.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 23, 2011)

and  Help.

Ticket To Ride is the Citizen Kane of music videos.  

Fab  4 was cutting edge in that as there were is so many other things ( style, fashion,  long hair.............)


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 23, 2011)

Using the HELP signals at the end of Ticket To Ride


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats why they were the best ever.

Yous see cops and bobbies doing crowd control  during Beatles concerts -and they are smiling!!!!!!!

Not just a girl thing either!  They guys were smiling also!!!!!!!!!!!1

Made people feel good....................


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 31, 2011)

You can have your punk and grunge and rap etcc...........................................


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 31, 2011)

Your post seem to always put a smile on my face too.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bigger than music  - MADE the 1960s with their long hair etc................................


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 1, 2011)

Never had skied before the Ticket To Ride sequence in Help.  (best music vid of al time)

I was falling all overtheplace for about 2 months  when I too k up skiing)

Were sking on Kneisels - recognize the star on the undertip of the skies


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 1, 2011)

Go masturbate to your Ringo pictures.

The Beatles are dead and gone and good riddance as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Rogo (Apr 1, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> You can have your punk and grunge and rap etcc...........................................



What's wrong with punk and hip hop?




Skull Pilot said:


> Go masturbate to your Ringo pictures.
> 
> The Beatles are dead and gone and good riddance as far as I'm concerned.



But their music is still alive. Also, Paul McCartney and Ringo Starr are still kicking. 

Calm down...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 3, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Thats why they were the best ever.
> 
> Yous see cops and bobbies doing crowd control  during Beatles concerts -and they are smiling!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



the Beatles were overated.....Freddie and the Dreamers were just as good.....


----------



## Rogo (Apr 3, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why they were the best ever.
> ...



Oh, well... they are definitely overrated, but I still consider them a great band. Albeit, I don't like their early work because it's too poppy for my taste, but Sgt Pepper was and still is an amazing album. 

If we're going to talk about rock bands from the sixties, then I'll go ahead and say that the Velvet Underground is among the best (if not THE best).


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 6, 2011)

like it should be pointed  out - DUH 

Ticket To  Ride Videos in Help  was the best thingt they  ever did - and thats sayin a lot.......................


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 6, 2011)

esp in Help


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 20, 2011)

1) Ticket to Ride by the Beatles in Help ( defined what they were all about -as if anything more was needed))

2) Video Killed the Radio Star by the Buggles - first music video played on MTV (historic) -catchy song in its own right.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 20, 2011)

Geoff Downes (Buggles) touring with Yes this summer.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 20, 2011)

Catchy video in its own right.  Stands on its own merits.


Watch it now and then.

Always wondered what happenned to thgeBuggles -guess they were just a one-hit-wonder.


----------



## Sense (Apr 20, 2011)

gotta give it to them (=
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o]YouTube - I Just Had Sex (feat. Akon)[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 21, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> 1) ticket to ride by the beatles in help ( defined what they were all about -as if anything more was needed))
> 
> 2) video killed the radio star by the buggles - first music video played on mtv (historic) -catchy song in its own right.



they wrote those all smoked up on the devils weed....


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 26, 2011)

The Beatles skiied OK in Ticket To Ride -considering  it was the first time any of them had been on skies.  And those gizmos they ride  looked challenging also .  I was all over the freakingslope on the bunny-tow for the first 3 times I skied.

Help is to A hard Days Night what the Maginficent Ambersons were to Citizen Kane.

The H E L P signals at the end of Ticket To Ride (and the music symbols)  sheer genuius...........................


----------



## Douger (Apr 26, 2011)

Insecticide works well on Beetles.
The song remains the same was-is the ONLY  music video worth watching.
Look very close when Jimmy does the NSEW thang.
I know. You're clueless.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 26, 2011)

Were just coming into their own about the time of the JFK assn - my guess is JFK had only  a cursory knowledgeof the Fab 4 

The2 defined the 60s


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 26, 2011)

I was like in heaven from 1960 -to around 1966


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 26, 2011)

I doubt JFK was ever aware of the Fab 4 

Over shadoweded  Elvis sand Clay   in face to face meetings


----------



## slukasiewski (Apr 26, 2011)

Hitting the crack pipe early I see...


----------



## editec (Apr 26, 2011)

They were nobodies in 63.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 26, 2011)

Which rock group was the  greatest, most influential, talentend    etc etc ectc off all-time?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 27, 2011)

Rock group?

I'd have to say KISS.  thier theatrics have been copied and copied.  Or maybe The Who

Pop group,  would be the Beatles.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 27, 2011)

lol


----------



## idb (Apr 27, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> lol



Ouch!


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 27, 2011)

My choices

I Should Have Known Better

I  Am the Walrus

Strawberry  Fields  Foreer

Nowhere  Man 

Ticket  To Ride

Revolution 

Let It Be 

I Wanna Hold Your  Hand


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 27, 2011)

over whelmed

an impossible task


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 27, 2011)

The Japanese Beetle is pretty cool.  Never was a fan of the Dung Beetle.


Oh, wait . . .


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 27, 2011)

I Will
 In My Life
 Let It Be
 Day Tripper
 Penny Lane
 Something
 Here Comes The Sun
 Revolution
 I'll Follow The Sun
 I Feel Fine
Yesterday
Hey Jude


Just off the top of my head.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Apr 27, 2011)

Daaaang, that's tough. It would have to be done in no particular order:

- Helter Skelter
- Let It Be
- Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds
- Martha My Dear
- While My Guitar Gently Weeps
- We Can Work It Out
- Strawberry Fields Forever
- Here Comes The Sun
- Yesterday
- Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band/With A Little Help From My Friends [I know, I cheated]

Honourable Mentions: Happiness is a Warm Gun, I Am the Walrus, Help, Something, Penny Lane, Help!, Fool on the Hill, When I'm 64, Back in the USSR, and the entire Abbey Road Medley, bwahaha! 

Well, I managed 21 (or 29 if you count the medley) songs. Still not bad for such a formidable catalog!!


----------



## Douger (Apr 27, 2011)

*raid !!!!*


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 27, 2011)

etc 

No comparison.

The Beatles were a cultural  phenonm..

Even my parents rushed to see them on the Ed Sullivan Show.


----------



## slukasiewski (Apr 27, 2011)

Hitting the bong early I see.


----------



## editec (Apr 27, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> etc
> 
> No comparison.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed.

I was there as a teen  watching the whole British invasion, etc event unfold.

Much as I like the Stones and the Doors, they aren't remotely in the same league as the Beetles.

Nobody is, really.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 27, 2011)

idb said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...



Not really.

One mans, no brainer is another mans, you're fulla shit.

More than likely any black members would pick MJ, even though he's also a pop artist.


----------



## zzzz (Apr 27, 2011)

The Doors and Stones are a little more risqué and have that edge to them that the Beatles do not. Its like the Beatles are family entertainment, while the the other two, especially the Doors are adult entertainment.

But for that generation in the 60's the Beatles are _it_. Elvis was _it _in the 50's. Each decade seems to have one artist that transcends everyone else in a field. Johnny Cash dominated Country for awhile and Madonna in her prime was unmatched. The teenage world back then was fertile for a new sound and look. The whole package the Beatles brought over, the longish hair, the sound and upbeat tempo hit at the right time and place. Will there be another group that eclipses the Beatles? A new sound may come up, new instruments, but it seems to me that creativity in the music scene may be limited now. We see all these re-recordings of old sounds with changed tempos and new sounds, where is the original music?


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 27, 2011)

not close


----------



## editec (Apr 27, 2011)

No it isn't about LOOKS, ZZZZ.

Its about musical depth and breadth.

The Beetles have it, and neither the Stone or the doors do.

Look at the canon of hits the Beetles produced.

Song that not only worked for them, but worked for other artists serving other audiences.

The reason one could take a Beetles tune and turn it into elevator music and it STILL worked, was because their tunes were timeless and not merely catering to the Rock and Roll sensibilities of my generation.

Really comparing the Beetles even with Elvis makes zero sense.

It's not about popularity, its about the sum total of their contribution to the music of an age.

They are without compare in that sense.


----------



## blastoff (Apr 27, 2011)

The Monkeys.


----------



## idb (Apr 27, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...



Ok then, I'll plunge in.
I would have picked The Beatles hands down, but I don't consider them a rock group.
So, based purely on my uninformed and unexplainable definition of a rock group, and considering they are two of my favourite bands, I'd have to pick the Stones and The Who.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 27, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Which rock group was the  greatest, most influential, talentend    etc etc ectc off all-time?



The Rolling Stones. Their music is still great even though the members are all craggy and senile, so that shows resilient talent.

Runner-up is Chicago.

My personal favorite of all time (not really a rock group) is The Eagles.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 27, 2011)

MegaDeth. Lot's of good songs.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 27, 2011)

The Monkees


----------



## Leweman (Apr 27, 2011)

Its not even close.  The band needs no introduction.


----------



## LumpyPostage (Apr 28, 2011)

Hanson.  They were the next Beatles for a few days.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 28, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> MegaDeth. Lot's of good songs.



Did anyone, ANYONE, else do a double take on that pick?

Avatar is not the last person I would have thought would pick MegaDeth, but he is next to last.

however


 *MegaDeth *​


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 28, 2011)

Leweman said:


> Its not even close.  The band needs no introduction.



Destinies Child?


----------



## LumpyPostage (Apr 28, 2011)

Didn't Kennedy used to do lines off Jane Asher's tits at the Cavern Club?  I think I read that online so it must be true.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 28, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Were just coming into their own about the time of the JFK assn - my guess is JFK had only  a cursory knowledgeof the Fab 4
> 
> The2 defined the 60s


JFK was a WWII vet so he probably liked the music of that era; Swing Bands like Glenn Miller and Tommy Dorsey.

He probably viewed The Beatles like I view Rap music; "What the fuck is THAT noise?"


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 28, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > MegaDeth. Lot's of good songs.
> ...



I like good instrumentals. Not to mention They've got some really good songs. Countdown to Extinction, United AbomiNation, Angry Again, Architecture of Agression to name a few. I've just enjoyed their songs alot.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 28, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




Never ever, not for love or money, would I have pictured you a metal head.

They are one of the most under rated bands of all time.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 28, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Never ever, not for love or money, would I have pictured you a metal head.
> 
> They are one of the most under rated bands of all time.



Not hard core metal. I can just as easily listen to classical or soft rock. I just like good instrumental. Especially when it produces emotions. Music can be powerful.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 28, 2011)

idb said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Beatles were bigger than a rock group.  A cultural phenom.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh come on......


Led Zeppelin, hands down......


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 28, 2011)

Led Zep is overrated.

Just like their signature song Stairway To Heaven.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 28, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Led Zep is overrated.
> 
> Just like their signature song Stairway To Heaven.



I think I have considered shooting people for less than that......


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 28, 2011)

Old Farts like you like the Stones and Led Zepp

just kidding


----------



## MHanson (Apr 28, 2011)

_Yes_ in the early 70s (albums _The Yes Album_, _Fragile_, _Close to the Edge_) are my favorite albums of all time by anyone.  I don't like any of their albums after _Tomato_.


----------



## Defiant1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Cream


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't understand that myth that The Beatles never played hard rock..

WHAT DO YOU CALL "I AM THE WALRUS"?????


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 28, 2011)

never seen anything like it


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 28, 2011)

I never did understand all the underwear throwing and fainting. I wonder if the Beatles had that problem too.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 28, 2011)

Michael Jackson had more underwear thrown at him than Hitler ever had.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 28, 2011)

Abbey Rood Rooftop  concert in 1969

Even the Bobbies were fans 

Best ever concert not close


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 28, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> I don't understand that myth that The Beatles never played hard rock..
> 
> WHAT DO YOU CALL "I AM THE WALRUS"?????



What is "a stupid name for a song"?


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 28, 2011)

The Greatful Dead. But the century is still young.


----------



## idb (Apr 28, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand that myth that The Beatles never played hard rock..
> ...



Number 9


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 28, 2011)

Let It Be was the #3 song in 1970.

Which was number 1??????????????

Close To You by The Carpenters


----------



## Ernie S. (Apr 28, 2011)

Which rock group was the greatest, most influential, talented etc etc etc off all-time?
Greatest? probably the Stones or Zeppelin.
Most influential? The Beatles.
Most Talented? Cream
Etc etc etc? Beach Boys


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 28, 2011)

I am not sure that JFK was very aware of the Beatles - were big across the pond but still unknown in America in 1963


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 28, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> I don't understand that myth that The Beatles never played hard rock..
> 
> WHAT DO YOU CALL "I AM THE WALRUS"?????



They were a mop top band for krist sake

They played bubble gum rock then hippie music, then pop music.  At no point were they a hard rock, let alone a rock band.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 28, 2011)

The Stones and Monkeees where imitators.

Beatles were the first that had the mop-tops.............


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 28, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand that myth that The Beatles never played hard rock..
> ...



How old are you?

 I am 57.................................

UR freaking clueles............................


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 28, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...



You stated that they were mop tops.

thus proving they were not a rock band.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 28, 2011)

bigger than a rock band


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 28, 2011)

Gorgeous frauleins throwing themselves at Hitler  (lucky guy)

Same thing with the Beatles


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 29, 2011)

most  iconic albun cover of all time 

an awesome group


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 29, 2011)

Aint that the truth - look at thne xpression on theirfaces...................


----------



## syrenn (Apr 29, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> most  iconic albun cover of all time
> 
> an awesome group




what no pic? I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 29, 2011)

JFK was more in tune with the RAT PACK.

Probably never heared of the Beatles./


----------



## Mr_Rockhead (Apr 29, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> most  iconic albun cover of all time...



Although, to everyone except Beatles fans, it was only one of the many iconic album covers from over the years.

Such as:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/ad/BringingHome.jpg


----------



## syrenn (Apr 29, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> I was like in heaven from 1960 -to around 1966




Geriatric hippy are you? 

And what i up with all the beatle threads?  Get a life.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 29, 2011)

There is no question Paul has a good inch on John in Ticket to Ride Vids

So if Paul was 5' 11"  - that makes John  5'10" or so 

George  was probably in between

Ringo was probably aroung 5'8


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 29, 2011)

I  Love John!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 29, 2011)

If I had to chose one - It would be Ticket To Ride.  After that_ I Am the Walrus. 

Even my long deceased parents liked them ..........................................

Heres the kicker: straight guys in the crowds are  as worked up as the girls.


----------



## brokenarrow (Apr 29, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> most iconic albun cover of all time
> 
> an awesome group


 
I was watching TV one day, and there was a show about Abbey Road bus tours that point out all the locations that the Beatles sign about.


----------



## brokenarrow (Apr 29, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Gorgeous frauleins throwing themselves at Hitler (lucky guy)
> 
> Same thing with the Beatles


 
Tom Jones loved it!


----------



## editec (Apr 29, 2011)

The woman Hitler couldn't rule, like his cousin, he had killed.

What a_ guy_, eh?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 29, 2011)

editec said:


> The woman Hitler couldn't rule, like his cousin, he had killed.
> 
> What a_ guy_, eh?


 There is no evidence that he had his cousin killed.


----------



## blastoff (Apr 29, 2011)

Who are the Beatles?


----------



## brokenarrow (Apr 29, 2011)

blastoff said:


> Who are the Beatles?


 
No. WHO is a different rock band.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Pink Floyd... the Wall or Dark side of the moon.  I believe are better. imo


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 29, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Old Farts like you like the Stones and Led Zepp
> 
> just kidding



The intrigue of threads like this is that you have a better indication of the age of some of the posters. Being an old fart too, I still love the Stones and in fact other favorites of mine are Wings and Grateful Dead. I like any music where I can actually understand the words, actually. If I can't, then the beat had better be good, so in that category I also confess to liking Lady Gaga and Justin Bieber as late entries!


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 29, 2011)

idb said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...



Chicago's "25, 06, 24," which I never could figure out what it meant. The rest of the lyrics didn't explain it.


----------



## MaggieMae (Apr 29, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> The Stones and Monkeees where imitators.
> 
> Beatles were the first that had the mop-tops.............



The Stones mimicked The Beetles? Maybe early on with their hair, but no way with the music.


----------



## brokenarrow (Apr 29, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> Pink Floyd... the Wall or Dark side of the moon. I believe are better. imo


 

No Beatles, no Pink Floyd.


----------



## spectrumc01 (Apr 29, 2011)

brokenarrow said:


> spectrumc01 said:
> 
> 
> > Pink Floyd... the Wall or Dark side of the moon. I believe are better. imo
> ...



No what?


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Apr 29, 2011)

syrenn said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > most  iconic albun cover of all time
> ...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 29, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> bigger than a rock band



ginscpy  
Registered User
Member #24948   Join Date: Sep 2010
Posts: 1,907 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 58 Times in 45 Posts 
Rep Power: 7 



No -Brainer of the Century 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Which rock group was the greatest, most influential, talentend etc etc ectc off all-time? 

YOU specifically inquired about ROCK BANDS.

thus, by your own definition, now, disqualifies The Beatles.

If you really must know the MOST influencial of the 20th century, it was Elvis.

He created the term "Rock God"


----------



## konradv (Apr 29, 2011)

Traffic, Niel Young & Crazy Horse, Jefferson Airplane

Lot of trouble coming up with just one!  

Also, why aren't the Moody Blues in the R&RHoF?


----------



## brokenarrow (Apr 29, 2011)

spectrumc01 said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> > spectrumc01 said:
> ...


 
No WHO either.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 29, 2011)

Of course the greatest Guitarist is Carlos Santana.....

Or at least one of the top 5......


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

wore long hair  (for them) - over their ears.

The Fab 4.

More than a rock group -a cultural pehenom.

The audiences n the early year evokememories of the audiences listening to Hitler.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

called staying-power

Wish I had one of those early fan-mags that I threw away

Their songs/videos.movies are just  as electric today as the were 45 years ago


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

The  Fab 4 

Just listingtheir top 50 songs is an impossible task 

 favs _


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

wondered why at the time 

Mine is still John


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

I made EYE CONTACT with Ringo when he did  a concert with his all-starr band  in Seattle in 1995.

Zeroed in on me the cheap seats.

A REAL PERSON .


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

Beatles would have pizzzed off Hitler Big-time

Only entity that was bigger..........................


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

Fab 4 forever.

(Freaing rescuredSEattle in 64 and 66  - rescued a minor-legue city   with their 2 appearenxces 

after Elviswith  his appear at the WorldsFar


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

Fab 4 was Awesome.

Bigger than Hitler.


----------



## code1211 (Apr 30, 2011)

In 1963, I was 10 years old and hopelessly in love with the beautiful little blond haired girl who lived in the big house by the Lake.  Looking back, she was Estelle to my Pip and my bewildered enchantment was not limited by the bounds of wisdom or experience.

Her favorite Beatle was also George.  Mystifying.  

As some writer stated so well:  "John was the brain, Paul was the heart, George was the soul and Ringo was the drummer."

I always thought Paul was the one that girls should go wild over.


----------



## editec (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't limit it down to fav song, but I can give a fav album.

The double white album released in late 68 or early 69.

That album, I think, give us the greatest range of their song writing and proforming talents.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

editec said:


> Can't limit it down to fav song, but I can give a fav album.
> 
> The double white album released in late 68 or early 69.
> 
> That album, I think, give us the greatest range of their song writing and proforming talents.



I watched a clip of Shes A Woman  from 1965 and thefemales were going ap[e///////////


----------



## editec (Apr 30, 2011)

The Beatles didn't START the long hair phemonema.

But they DID help to make it ubiquitous.

I do remember in the early and mid 60's people referring to anybody who had long as as having a Beatles haircut.

But the people who mostly did that were old ladies who were clueless about the youth culture of the time.

People also often referrred to those early long rhiars as having 
PRICE VALIANT hair cuts.

I suspect many of you younger folks don't know who Prince Valiant even was, do you?

It was this guy..


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 30, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3iY6rpHjfA]YouTube - Peter Sellers - She loves you (German version)[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

Impossiole task 


My older sis fav was George


----------



## LumpyPostage (Apr 30, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnpil_pRUiw]YouTube - The Beatles-I am the Walrus(BEST QUALITY)[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

I Am The Walrus.

Near the  top of  my list.

But there are so many others


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 30, 2011)

That song is retarded.


----------



## LumpyPostage (Apr 30, 2011)

I've read some crazy things here but this is ridiculous.  Led Zeppelin's best song was Kashmir.


----------



## LumpyPostage (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## percysunshine (Apr 30, 2011)

Eric Clapton successfully transcended time.

Not many artists can do that.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

George was underrated.

Ringo was real

John and Paul were gods. 

Still cant understand how a hick town loike Seattle landed the Fab 4 in their prime.


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

Best ever music vids IMO

(Hard Days Night and Help)

But the Fab 4s  vlomume of work is so OVERWHELMING I really cant get much futher than that


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

Body of work TOO OVERWHELMING 

so enjoy


----------



## ginscpy (Apr 30, 2011)

only entity bigger than himself........................


----------



## Synthaholic (Apr 30, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Of course the greatest Guitarist is Carlos Santana.....
> 
> Or at least one of the top 5......


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOiSdQldrmc]YouTube - Frank Zappa - Variation On The Carlos Santana Secret Chord Progression[/ame]


----------



## brokenarrow (Apr 30, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Body of work TOO OVERWHELMING
> 
> so enjoy


 
Early work was some of the best rock ever. Listen to John bang away at the piano. Their knowledge of instruments was excellent too.

Guitar riff on the 12string by George on A Hard Day's Night was incredible. I once saw a tape of a guy showing you how to play like the Beatles. He really had to slow that down to make people see the notes that were played.

By the way, do you have that big white hardcover book that shows all the arraignments of their songs? I never really appreciated the work that went into them until I saw that and tried to play a few the exact way they did. Just when you thought you copied it correctly by ear, the book shows you you're wrong.

The Beatles were GOBSTOPPING great.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Apr 30, 2011)

brokenarrow said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Body of work TOO OVERWHELMING
> ...



I have the original White Album, with all the posters in mint condition. Too bad the cover is a bit worn.

BTW, any chance you are the same broken arrow I've known on other sites these past 5 years?


----------



## brokenarrow (Apr 30, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> [
> I have the original White Album, with all the posters in mint condition. Too bad the cover is a bit worn.
> 
> BTW, any chance you are the same broken arrow I've known on other sites these past 5 years?


 
I wasn't refering to the "White Album" which has the official name "The Beatles" believe it or not.

You'd have go to a bookstore and look under Music to find the one I'm talking about. It's all sheet music.

I'm not the same guy as broken arrow of ther sites. The name just came to me as I was filling out the form a few months ago.


----------



## LumpyPostage (May 1, 2011)

This is _much _funnier all combined into one.


----------



## idb (May 3, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> only entity bigger than himself........................



What about The Godwin Project?
Very popular they are!


----------



## ginscpy (May 10, 2011)

Body -of-work overwhelming

Where to start  - or finish

Enjoy.

Glad is was 11 when they where on the Ed Sullivan Show......


----------



## ginscpy (May 10, 2011)

cause of the Beatles lol 

changed SOCIETY


----------



## ginscpy (May 10, 2011)

Best thing the Fab 4 ever did  was Ticket To Ride video in Help

Thats a mouthfull


----------



## ginscpy (May 10, 2011)

When you see the guys smiling  and into the Fab 4 as much as the gals 

What are the top 50 Beatlles tunes from 64 to 69 ???????????????


AN IMPOSSIBLE TASK !!!!!!!!!!!!!

IMO the best thingthey didwas The Ticket To Ride video in Help.


----------



## ginscpy (May 10, 2011)

Ticket To Ride is the best music video of all time - thought  so then still think so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginscpy (May 10, 2011)

could sense the historic moment.

Even my parents exitied over it..................


----------



## slukasiewski (May 10, 2011)

Agree with you!


----------



## ginscpy (May 10, 2011)

When straight adult males go ballistic over a group like when happened with the Beatles (look at the audiences)  that is more than a simple band.........................


----------



## Truthmatters (May 10, 2011)

The world at the time needed changing


----------



## ginscpy (May 10, 2011)

Squaresl likeFrank Sinatra etc started wearing long hairover their ears.

Beatles started the counter-culture revolution in 1964.


----------



## ginscpy (May 10, 2011)

Nobody had such power over the massses esp women


----------



## idb (May 10, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Nobody had such power over the massses esp women



When did Hitler play with The Beatles?
I would have pegged him as more of a Stones man.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 10, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Ticket To Ride is the best music video of all time - thought  so then still think so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY_6b4-N9Uo]YouTube - Beatles - Ticket To Ride (1965) from "HELP!"[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

Only one music group  has huge motion picture hits in both black-and-white and in color.................


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

what its all about

For that matter  - Pres Ford shook hands with George Harrrison in the Oval Office


----------



## grunt11b (May 13, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> what its all about
> 
> For that matter  - Pres Ford shook hands with George Harrrison in the Oval Office


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

where did that come from????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

John Paul and George were drop-dead hadnsome  - and TALENTED 


They ditched no-talent Pete Best For Ringo 

Best move they ever  made


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

pizes libs  off


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

Hitler or The Beatles ?


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

Even Paul was was better -looking than myself in my younger yearsa....................


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

Fab 4 was bigger than Elivis, Ali - whatever .......
Changed society...............................


----------



## editec (May 13, 2011)

The Beatles by roughly 450 pounds.


----------



## editec (May 13, 2011)

Elvis was there to become an honorary member of Nixons war on drugs.

Isn't that precious?


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

Better than an  orgasm...........


----------



## jillian (May 13, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> pizes libs  off



er... no.


----------



## American Cowboy (May 13, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Elvis shook hand with Pres Nixon in the Oval Office



What is your point?

I am just guessing you are a Lib. Libs make no sense. LOL


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

Whatever.


----------



## uscitizen (May 13, 2011)

Rush LImbaugh.


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

ok


----------



## editec (May 13, 2011)

American Cowboy said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Elvis shook hand with Pres Nixon in the Oval Office
> ...


 
If you don't immediately get it, AC, no amount of follow-up ASCII is going to help, I suspect.



> I am just guessing you are a Lib. Libs make no sense. LOL


 
That's the beauty of America, sport. You're free to assume whatever the heck you want to assume.


----------



## slukasiewski (May 13, 2011)

Elvis also died on a toilet.


----------



## Cal (May 13, 2011)

jillian said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > pizes libs  off
> ...



^..

It actually takes something to be outraged over for _us_ to be outraged. True Story .. And nor Elvis or Common.. or the R&B singer that the right is trying to smear are reasons to show outrage..


----------



## jillian (May 13, 2011)

American Cowboy said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Elvis shook hand with Pres Nixon in the Oval Office
> ...



nope... he's a rightwingnut... i'm sure you'll get along splendidly.


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

My parenets - who who getting along in age -even rushedto the TV to watch the Fab 4 on th historic D Sullivan Show.  

They got it.


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

Awesome group.

And there were plenty oftother in that era I aprreciated.


----------



## ginscpy (May 13, 2011)

the girls and the Fab 4  in the 60s

Paul was drop-dead handsome, you coud say same for John and George - Ringo was cute................

Butnoneof that would have mattered ifthey had not been awesome musicians


----------



## ginscpy (May 16, 2011)

You click on a Beatles link - then there is a network of links that your could spend time on if you lived to be 100.................

Basically an 8 year time period  62 -70

Very few social/cultural parallels maybe the Victorian Age


----------



## ginscpy (May 16, 2011)

nothing is going on like World War 2 or the 1960s with the Beatles 

boringtimes


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 16, 2011)

The worst economy since the depression...an attack on American soil that killed 3000 people. The American dollar is perhaps only 5 -10 years away from serious decline...etc. et.


----------



## idb (May 16, 2011)

Meh.
The Beatles were a rip-off of The Monkees.


----------



## ginscpy (May 16, 2011)

Fab 4 rules 

Huge 

Played seattletwice


----------



## idb (May 16, 2011)

The Monkees had their own tv show.


----------



## ginscpy (May 16, 2011)

When Ed Sullivan announced The Beatles : It was like Hitler  at Nuremburg


----------



## elvis (May 16, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> When Ed Sullivan announced The Beatles : It was like Hitler  at Nuremburg



What. The. Fuck.


----------



## idb (May 16, 2011)

elvis said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > When Ed Sullivan announced The Beatles : It was like Hitler  at Nuremburg
> ...



You know...it would have been if Nazi Germany had a television service...


----------



## elvis (May 16, 2011)

idb said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...



They did.


----------



## idb (May 16, 2011)

elvis said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...


Well I'll be hornswoggled, you're right.
Wikipedia truly is my friend!


----------



## ginscpy (May 16, 2011)

on Beatles songs on threadsI have seen. 

The 1% have isssues lol


----------



## ginscpy (May 16, 2011)

changedtheworld ie establishment types like Frank Sinatraetc wearlinglonghairlol


----------



## ginscpy (May 16, 2011)

He was doing a concert with his All-Star  Band in the late 1990s - I was sitting by by self -was on the outs......

He looked me straight in the   the eye at  length  -


----------



## ginscpy (May 16, 2011)

I doubt theBeatles would have been as succesfull without Ringo.

Gavethem their happy-go-lucky googy image,


----------



## ginscpy (May 17, 2011)

The Fab 4 

Wish I had appreciated them moreback in the time


----------



## ginscpy (May 17, 2011)

Heard this wacko nutjob conspricary in 1970 -Life Mag sent team to his farm in Scotland to interview him.

Supposed to have edied in an accident  in 1966  - before DNA testing.   The imposter must have been pretty good.

His appearance change over the years - so did mine  _ I don't look the same today as I did in 1970. 

Was this all a big conspiracy to keep the Beatles going   - who broke up in 1970 anyway?????????? ???


----------



## ginscpy (May 17, 2011)

its getting old 

Theres lot of thing I like about Paul  - like being a major Part of the  Beatles.

But some other stuff - with all the wives.

And he never has really been upfrongt about the "Paul Is Dead" thing.  (where did that come from?) 

Can we see a birth certificate??


----------



## Sarah G (May 17, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> its getting old
> 
> Theres lot of thing I like about Paul  - like being a major Part of the  Beatles.
> 
> ...



None of his wives were trophy wives.  John Lennon didn't have good looking wives either for some reason.  

They could have had anyone.


----------



## ginscpy (May 17, 2011)

John ditched  hot loyal wife Cynthia  for carpetbagger Yoko.


----------



## ginscpy (May 17, 2011)

beyond me

neve could figure............................


----------



## Sarah G (May 17, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> John ditched  hot loyal wife Cynthia  for carpetbagger Yoko.



Cynthia was blonde but not that hot.


----------



## Sarah G (May 17, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> beyond me
> 
> neve could figure............................



Ok, what, are you trying to set a record for most threads started?


----------



## ginscpy (May 17, 2011)

over Let It Be.

Deserved.


----------



## ginscpy (May 17, 2011)

Doesmt - bother - me -legit inguiry..................

And the Paul is Dead thing which has never gone away.......................


----------



## ginscpy (May 17, 2011)

Thr post 1966 Paul look and sounds like the real Paul.

So where did this Paul is dead thing come from anyway??????????????????????????


----------



## slukasiewski (May 17, 2011)

They broke up in '69, numbnuts

Not 1970


----------



## ginscpy (May 17, 2011)

Hey - there must have been some  bases  for paul is dead rumors -wasn't invented out of thin air


----------



## ginscpy (May 17, 2011)

whats the friggin secrsy about - heard Paul may have been killed in an auto accident in Missour i in 1966?????????????????????????


----------



## slukasiewski (May 17, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Hey - there must have been some  bases  for paul is dead rumors -wasn't invented out of thin air



There was a basis for the Paul is/was dead rumor. 

Read up on it. 

Why is this latebreaking news for you... ?

You don't remember the whole Abbey Road thing? 28 if? Cig in right hand? Bare feet? 

Catch up dude. It was a master public relations campaign - 

It's still boggles your mind today !!!


----------



## mudwhistle (May 17, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Thr post 1966 Paul look and sounds like the real Paul.
> 
> So where did this Paul is dead thing come from anyway??????????????????????????



From one of their albums. The Magical Mystery tour. Number 9 was one of the songs.

Back when you had turntables you could manually run the record backwards and it said weird stuff like "Turn me on deadman".


----------



## ginscpy (May 17, 2011)

Is saw the Abbey Road Album  coveer with the "28 IF"  cover on the VW - and Paul walking barefoot with the 3 others were ins shoes.

THINK I HAVEWNT BEEN AROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slukasiewski (May 17, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Thr post 1966 Paul look and sounds like the real Paul.
> ...



Rev. Number 9 was on the White Album my friend...


----------



## pinqy (May 17, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Thr post 1966 Paul look and sounds like the real Paul.
> ...



Revolution Number 9 was on the White Album.  Also on the White Album was Glass Onion which states "Here's another clue for you all....the Walrus was Paul."  And as everyone knows, the Walrus is an ancient Scandanavian symbol of Death.  Though in Magical Mystery Tour, the Walrus was John.


----------



## slukasiewski (May 17, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Is saw the Abbey Road Album  coveer with the "28 IF"  cover on the VW - and Paul walking barefoot with the 3 others were ins shoes.
> 
> THINK I HAVEWNT BEEN AROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ah yes - but have YOU ever been in that crosswalk?? 

I have. 

I was in London last September... 

Four of us went there about 11 at night to "recreate" the famous walk across the street. There were others there - doing the same thing. So we shot each other's pictures. 

Only problem - those freaking London natives go out of their way to speed through that crosswalk in their cars, as if they're trying purposely to kill the tourists! Crazy. 

There is a 24/7 camera here if you want to visit the crosswalk virtually - maybe catch a crazy tourist or two doing what we did...  The Crossing - Abbey Road Studios


----------



## brokenarrow (May 17, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Is saw the Abbey Road Album coveer with the "28 IF" cover on the VW - and Paul walking barefoot with the 3 others were ins shoes.
> 
> THINK I HAVEWNT BEEN AROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Paul is also out of step with the other!

OOOOOOO That must mean something.

Did you know that Abbey Road was their last album together? It was released before Hey Jude and Let It Be for some stupid legal reasons.

It was rumored that Abbey Road was the Beatles way of making up for the inferior Let It Be. They didn't want to go out with a poor last album.

One other thing that I personally know to be true:
They released the album Abbey Road with 2 differences. In one, the song, Her Majesty is listed as the last song. In another, Her Majesty, is not on the album back cover but is still on the recording.

When I was about to buy the album, I had to decide which I should buy so I went with the one where it is listed.

Here's another little trivia that I ran into personally. 
I bought Beatles Second Album in mono because it was cheaper. Years later I repurchased it in stereo and noticed a difference in the song "Slow Down".

The first mono album has John singing "I need your lovin' baby oh so bad.
The second stereo album has John singing "I need you body baby oh so bad.

Maybe I have a collector copy!!!


----------



## ginscpy (May 20, 2011)

Ithoughtitshouhldhavebee Hitler - had themost influence on the 20th Century    WW@ Aand all thatstuff

But they choice Einstein instedad 

Real choiceshoice have been the Beatles


----------



## JamesInFlorida (May 20, 2011)

brokenarrow said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Is saw the Abbey Road Album coveer with the "28 IF" cover on the VW - and Paul walking barefoot with the 3 others were ins shoes.
> ...



They weren't happy with their product of Let it Be, and just in the middle of working on it just decided they wanted to go back to the old way of recording albums, and the result was Abbey Road. They all pretty much knew it was going to be their last time making an album. Paul was the only Beatle present while they were mixing/getting Let it Be all done and ready for release. So this could be another reason why the album doesn't seem quite as polished.

So many interesting things from this period in time.


----------



## brokenarrow (May 21, 2011)

JamesInFlorida said:


> brokenarrow said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...


 
And John had his head up Yoko's .........! It's hard to look at the Beatles former leader as a grovelling ass.


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 11, 2011)

Beatlemania  addict.

Can't stop listenting to theer AWESOME music vids on You Tube.


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 11, 2011)

and  I'm a straight male. 

stop baiting me .

Was warned by th e moderarater to limilt Beatles posts  and  I have done that....


----------



## Douger (Jun 11, 2011)

Inbred insects summoned by your masters.


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 17, 2011)

thats what made them so great  (apart from freaking talnt an d chemistry)  

The wives and groupies were a distraction 

why John ditched Cynthia for Yoko  I will neverknow


----------



## idb (Jun 17, 2011)

...and why did they get some no-name called Billy Shields to sing for them?
I heard that the group were in the middle of a period of silence prescribed by the maharishi


----------



## jillian (Jun 17, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> thats what made them so great  (apart from freaking talnt an d chemistry)
> 
> The wives and groupies were a distraction
> 
> why John ditched Cynthia for Yoko  I will neverknow



who cares? it was like 40 years ago.


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 17, 2011)

who cares ?

cause they were so freaking great


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 17, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> thats what made them so great  (apart from freaking talnt an d chemistry)
> 
> The wives and groupies were a distraction
> 
> why John ditched Cynthia for Yoko  I will neverknow



They did some amazing stuff - way ahead of their time. Paul and Ringo are still performing. Paul is a bit of a stuck-up asshole it seems - but very talented. 

This one's for you my friend - 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WBelmO65J4]YouTube - &#x202a;The Beatles Hey Bulldog (2009 Stereo Remaster)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Jun 17, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> who cares ?
> 
> cause they were so freaking great



yes. their music is still great.

but i'm talking about their personal lives.

who cares why john took up with yoko?

at this point, it should be clear it's because he was happy with her.

and it seems like you live 40 years in the past. i find that curious.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 17, 2011)

Paul and John and George had a great ear for melody and were blessed with amazing compositional skills.

Thread like this bother me because it's obvious that poster does not own "Shut Up N Play Yer Guitar"


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 17, 2011)

Beatltes music is timeless . Best Ever    (and I knew  it when they came  onto the scene in 1964 - something about them...)


----------



## editec (Jun 17, 2011)

I haven't heard Bulldog in years.

Great tune, thanks for the blast from the past.

One good turn deserving  so...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R780p_NSq8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Beatles - Your Mother Should Know [HQ] with Outtake Footage&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 17, 2011)

Why  John preferered  Yoko over a looker like Cynthia  his wife   I dont know why .


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 17, 2011)

The Beatles  preferrered each other over their wives. 

John was the only married Beatle.  (CYNTHIA _ HOT)

Then then Paul had Jane Asher and George Patti Boyd and Ringo Maureen


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 17, 2011)

They didnt know they would be the biggest bandof all time  (that ignored Woodstock)  thats just howit worked out

6 years  1964 -70


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 17, 2011)

I was  like  11 when I first heard of them ( in a barber shop when somebody  mentioned  a beetle haircut)   shortly after the JFK assn 

Saw  some  mags - figured they were a passing fad 

Then the Ed Sullivan Show.........................................................................


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 17, 2011)

Cynthia was a fox IMO.

Beatles  would have broken up anyways  - oldest member  Ringo was only 30.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 17, 2011)

Get out your weapon of choice- are you ready??
I loathe The Beatles.
I didn't like their music way back when, and I sure don't like it now...in fact, I probably have never listened to an entire Beatles song without walking out of the room while it was playing.
I saw nothing great about them and I would never waste my money on any of their music..old or new or re-mix or whatever~
Nope, not a Beatles fan.......*blech*


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 18, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Get out your weapon of choice- are you ready??
> I loathe The Beatles.
> I didn't like their music way back when, and I sure don't like it now...in fact, I probably have never listened to an entire Beatles song without walking out of the room while it was playing.
> I saw nothing great about them and I would never waste my money on any of their music..old or new or re-mix or whatever~
> Nope, not a Beatles fan.......*blech*



There are always contrarians - like on Beatles You Tube videos - like about a 1000 to 1 ratio of "Likes"  over "Dislikes."


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 18, 2011)

Watched Rolling Stones list of 100 greatest Beatles songs - lots of huge hits didnt even make the list 

impossible task


----------



## code1211 (Jun 18, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Get out your weapon of choice- are you ready??
> I loathe The Beatles.
> I didn't like their music way back when, and I sure don't like it now...in fact, I probably have never listened to an entire Beatles song without walking out of the room while it was playing.
> I saw nothing great about them and I would never waste my money on any of their music..old or new or re-mix or whatever~
> Nope, not a Beatles fan.......*blech*





I feel the same way about the NY Yankees.  I hate 'em, but I will grudgingly admit they are the best.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 18, 2011)

Beatles were the "boy band" of the 60's.
They were a COMPLETE sell out for the first several years as they produced one cookie cutter song after another. 
 They started to produce their own stuff finally, and obviously. Their music went off into a world of psychedelic experimentation such as Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds. It was nonsense.
Their last album (IMO) is the only album they produced that was good.

  After Beatles - George Harrison made some pretty good stuff - McCartney..HOWEVER..went on to make more candy lane, commercially wrapped sh*t. OMG..."the wings" - horrible...nightmare.
Then joined up with Michael Jackson to produce a few more corporate inspired crap...I find it humorous that he got what he deserved when Jackson completely f*cked him by buying the rights to his music.


----------



## idb (Jun 18, 2011)

I was around then...always preferred the Stones, The Who, The Kinks, The Small Faces myself...The Beatles had some cool album covers.......Jimi Hendrix changed the game for everyone....


----------



## idb (Jun 18, 2011)

I might be stepping over a line but I would imagine the Hanson Brothers would have been pretty tight in their day...


----------



## trams (Jun 18, 2011)

If you want a Tight Band, Listen to Kansas, Awesome musicians.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 18, 2011)

trams said:


> If you want a Tight Band, Listen to Kansas, Awesome musicians.



Leagues beyond the Beatles indeed.
Eagles were also tight, especially vocals.
I was never a big Grateful Dead fan, although I do like several of their songs - but they were also better musicians/artists than the Beatles could possible dream of.


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 18, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> thats what made them so great  (apart from freaking talnt an d chemistry)


As a musician, i can tell you it is easy to be "tight" in the studio, and the Beatles were mainly a studio group. I love their music and still listen to it today, but for tight groups that play live you can't beat Jazz.


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 18, 2011)

I was there - almost  -when the Fab 4  playedSeattle in 1966 shortly before theystopped touring.............


----------



## Meister (Jun 18, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Why  John preferered  Yoko over a looker like Cynthia  his wife   I dont know why .



Yoko was a stronger person in character than Cynthia.  He liked Yoko making tough decisions for him.  True story


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 19, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> trams said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a Tight Band, Listen to Kansas, Awesome musicians.
> ...



You must be joking.............

The Eagles??????????????

A one-shot-wonder

Hotel California - and even that wast that great.


Most oveerrated pop song ever behind Stairway To Heaven.  

NEVER LISTENED OR CARED ABOUT THE DEAD.


----------



## Meister (Jun 19, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > trams said:
> ...



The Eagles a "one-shot-wonder"? Really?

I would Youtube you with several other great songs by the Eagles, but....will leave you with this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1_pJL5GfG0]YouTube - &#x202a;Eagles - Ol&#39; 55&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 19, 2011)

An irrlevent sense of fun


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 19, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > trams said:
> ...



Glenn Frey, Don Henley, Joe Walsh and Timothy B. Schmit were "one shot wonders?"
Gee - I didn't know that.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 19, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > thats what made them so great  (apart from freaking talnt an d chemistry)
> ...



Mainly a studio group? 

Sorry. I can't let outright bullshit like that stand.

Winter 1963 Scotland Tour
Winter 1963 UK Tour
Winter 1963 Helen Shapiro Tour Part 1
Winter 1963 Helen Shapiro Tour Part 2
Winter 1963 UK Tour
Spring 1963 Tommy Roe / Chris Montez Tour
Spring 1963 UK Tour
Spring 1963 Roy Orbison / The Beatles Tour
Summer 1963 UK Tour
Autumn 1963 Scotland Mini-Tour
Autumn 1963 UK Tour
Autumn 1963 Sweden Tour
Autumn 1963 UK Tour continued
The Beatles 1963 Christmas Shows
The Beatles 1963 Christmas Shows (Continued)
Winter 1964 London Show
Winter 1964 France Shows
Winter 1964 US Tour
Spring 1964 UK Tour
Spring / Summer 1964 World Tour
Summer 1964 UK & Sweden Tour
Summer 1964 (First) US & Canada Tour
1964 Autumn UK Tour
The Beatles 1964 Christmas Show
The Beatles 1964 Christmas Shows (Continued)
Spring 1965 Wembley Show
Summer 1965 Europe Tour
Summer 1965 UK Date
Summer 1965 US & Canada Tour
Autumn 1965 UK Tour
Spring 1966 Wembley Show
Summer 1966 Germany Mini-Tour
Summer 1966 Asia Mini-Tour
Summer 1966 US & Canada Tour


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 19, 2011)

"Magnailed"? You mean "maligned"? 

Oh I see, you meant "Life *Mag* Nailed *It*...". Nevermind.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 19, 2011)

Mad Scientist said:


> "Magnailed"? You mean "maligned"?
> 
> Oh I see, you meant "Life *Mag* Nailed *It*...". Nevermind.



Thanks...I opened the thread because I had no idea what he was talking about. I couldn't figure it out


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh - excuse me ............

typo    between Mag and nailed 

you couldnt figure that out? 

Fab 4 forever........................


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Jun 20, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Beatles were the "boy band" of the 60's.
> They were a COMPLETE sell out for the first several years as they produced one cookie cutter song after another.
> They started to produce their own stuff finally, and obviously. Their music went off into a world of psychedelic experimentation such as Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds. It was nonsense.
> Their last album (IMO) is the only album they produced that was good.
> ...



I've always thought George has the best solo work of The Beatles. It's not cookie cutter, and you can see the risks he took, just to do things his way. I think it has the most artist integrity of the other Beatles work as well. All Things Must Pass is an amazing album, and blows away anything else any of the other Beatles have done solo (and almost everything they did as The Beatles as well).


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 21, 2011)

edthecynic said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > thats what made them so great  (apart from freaking talnt an d chemistry)
> ...



you got that right Ed....playing live and being good is where its at....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 21, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > trams said:
> ...



the Eagles a one shot wonder?......yea you know music....


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Jun 23, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Yeah those one shot (I think you mean hit?) wonders, who have the highest selling album of all time (and it's a greatest hits one at that).

edit: and while I think The Beatles are the best overall group of all time-by no means are they even close to being the tightest band ever. Starr was an average drummer, and Lennon wasn't that great of a guitarist-I would even say he was kind of sloppy, especially with his time in The Beatles. Paul's style on bass wasn't that tight (although he def. has tons of great bass lines).


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 23, 2011)

JamesInFlorida said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...



who are you directing this at?.....


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 23, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Some valid points.   None of The Beatles could even read music.

Songwriting  and Lennon's peerless vocals  were their 2 greatest strengths.


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 24, 2011)

1 Death

2 Taxes 

3 The Beatles


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 24, 2011)

disrupts major leagues baseball teams schedule 

trying to save the plantet 

to be bigger than The Beatles 

did the firstone 

next2 wonr happen


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 24, 2011)

Bono is one of the worst singers I've ever heard and U2 is the most overrated group since the Beatles.


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 24, 2011)

The Beatles transformed the1960s.

The culture of sex,drugs and rock-and roll  was because of them .


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 24, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> The Beatles transformed the1960s.
> 
> The culture of sex,drugs and rock-and roll  was because of them .



Um....no.


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 24, 2011)

um yes

The Rat Pack were short haired straight establishmewnt - by the end odf the60s  PeterLawford Frank Sinatra etc were wereinf long hair over theears - all because of theBeatles


----------



## blastoff (Jun 24, 2011)

4. On the rocks, with olives.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

5......Dean hates Republicans.....


----------



## tonystewart1 (Jun 24, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> The Beatles transformed the1960s.
> 
> The culture of sex,drugs and rock-and roll  was because of them .



No. They where just a symptom of a larger cultural change. They where an effect not a cause.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 24, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> The Beatles transformed the1960s.
> 
> The culture of sex,drugs and rock-and roll  was because of them .



Err, more like they signed on to the sex, drugs and rock and role band wagon. Ken Keasey got the psychedelic thing going and bands like the Beatles took the whole thing and made the yellow submarine, and the who did the magic bus thing. The Dead was on that trip when it all started. The Beatles were good, but they were only passengers on the phenomena not contributes. As to U2, they do stink.


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 24, 2011)

The Beatles would have been just another  group if they had not replaced Pete Best with Ringo

Just my opinion. i


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Na, they were good enough that they would have made it any way.


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 24, 2011)

doint deserve 

a bush city


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Jun 24, 2011)

QUOTE=Harry Dresden;3784716]





JamesInFlorida said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > the Eagles a one shot wonder?......yea you know music....
> ...



who are you directing this at?.....[/QUOTE]

The other person-not you haha.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Jun 24, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > JamesInFlorida said:
> ...



I actually think The Beatles are a unique band in the sense that if you took any of the members out of the group-they wouldn't have ever gotten to where they are. I think they were all equally as important as the next. Even Ringo was important-without him they never even make it big to begin with.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 27, 2011)

6) ginspy will continue to make pointless threads, working in the beatles in anyway he can think of.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 27, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> 6) ginspy will continue to make pointless threads, working in the beatles in anyway he can think of.



Fuckin A.


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 28, 2011)

I Should Have Known  Better

Strawberry Fields Foerver

I Am The Walrus


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 28, 2011)

in an auto crash -good way to go out - awesome song/video - one their best ever  

his sub has filled in nicely


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 28, 2011)

So they dump my posts into thisthread 

whatever

what rather have the Fab 4 the queers U2 who are freaking OLD
*
I merged one more thread with this one. If you continue to make threads about the Beatles, they will continue to be merged

PixieStix*


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 28, 2011)

Trying to whittle down the Beatles best stuf if 6 freaking years  1964 -70 

I personaly think Ticket To Ride is the best thing they ever did 

Then you have from  She Loves You to I Am the Walrus 

impossble task


----------



## ginscpy (Jun 28, 2011)

They are the best.

Knew that  when I was a wet eared  12 year old.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 28, 2011)

*Merged 4 more threads *


----------



## ginscpy (Jul 10, 2011)

most influential music group of all time - they may be the best that ever practiced their craft.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 10, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> most influential music group of all time - they may be the best that ever practiced their craft.



*Hey, you have a beatles thread. Post your beatle thoughts in that thread, I am getting a bit annoyed with moving every one of your thoughts on the beatles for you. Are you trying to get on our nerves?*


----------



## ginscpy (Jul 16, 2011)

My official most favorite Beatles song is "I'm Looking Through You."  On Rubber Soul.

Not one of their big hits.   Was sort of under-my-radar until I watched it on You Tube recently.

REPLAY ..........................................................................................................................


----------



## ginscpy (Jul 17, 2011)

They are so fucking awesomest the best ever was ( or that ever will be)  it is not even CLOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LumpyPostage (Aug 4, 2011)

And yet you didn't know Rubber Soul until recently?


----------



## ginscpy (Aug 5, 2011)

did  anybody other that the Beatles do that?


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 5, 2011)

Almost everyone does that you idiot.


----------



## ginscpy (Aug 5, 2011)

well they were the first


----------



## Meister (Aug 5, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> well they were the first



no, they weren't the first.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 5, 2011)

Meister said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > well they were the first
> ...



Musicians have been bowing on stage for hundreds of years.


----------



## ginscpy (Aug 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...



Whatever.

The simple fact that you smoke - by your avatar - doesn't put you in the brain surgeon/rocket science category.

I have nothing against LZ or Stairway To Heaven for that matter - thought it was a catchy song when it came out.

Just astounded at the heaps of praise it has garned over the decades - like a cult.


----------



## ginscpy (Aug 9, 2011)

I could listen to "I'm Looking Through You"  forever..............

Will know that I am listening to the best who ever played..................................


----------



## ginscpy (Aug 9, 2011)

Paul is so AWESOME in this song................................


----------



## Stashman (Aug 9, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Beatles were great for what they were, and will always be music legends. But in my opinion Led Zeppelin is the best rock band of all time, and records sells would reflect that if the Beatles had not been selling records for 4 yrs. before Zep even formed.


----------



## ginscpy (Aug 10, 2011)

Vid of girls going bananas outside The Beatles limo  (I would guess in 1964 at the first Ed Sullivan show )   and Paul doing a double- take at this young guy wearing a Beatles wig -LOL


----------



## ginscpy (Sep 7, 2011)

A bridge from the square 50s to thehip/degenerate 60s and beyond.

For that reason alone -maybe the biggest movers-and-shakers of the20th Century.

Oh sure -the beats in the 50s had longish hair -but the Beatles made it mainstream - even Teddy Kennedy grew hair over his ears.................................................


----------



## ginscpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Whats its about
Fab 4 KICK_ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginscpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Kick-ass superior.

CHANGED THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginscpy (Sep 7, 2011)

I was sort of into the Beatlemania stuff in 64 -66 - then mostly ignored them until the mid 70s when I realized how good they were.


----------



## ginscpy (Sep 8, 2011)

The Beatles were MTV 15 years before MTV.

Pioneers in so many ways............................................................................


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 7, 2011)

Most of the rest after them looked unhappy..................................


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 7, 2011)

Bull shit.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 7, 2011)

Beatles 1966






Zappa 1966

Any question on who was the innovator and forerunner?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Oct 7, 2011)

Come on now, the Monkeys were one long party.

How about the Beach Boys.... Or Chicago... 

Of course, the band that had the best time was Louis Prima.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2S1I_ien6A"]Sing Sing Sing[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 7, 2011)

Most of the rest of the groups after them looked tormented


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 7, 2011)

The Fab 4 was bigger than both Clay/Ali and Elvis when they met  in person.


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 8, 2011)

Most 20-somethings today are still living with the parents

Most people don't understand how young the Beatles were .
just kids really. 

Even Steve Jobs had to deal with them on the Apple name .


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 8, 2011)

The Beatles- today's benchmark or yesterday's bench warmers?

You be the judge, Judy.


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 8, 2011)

First heard the term "Beatles"  in a barbershop in ear;y 1964  - when the barbar and some customers started talked about "a Beatle Haircut"

I was like WTF??


----------



## editec (Oct 8, 2011)

They were certainly changing the world of music.

AS to them changing the world?

No, the world was changing anyway.


----------



## waltky (Oct 8, 2011)

Steve Jobs was also in his 20's when he changed the world.


----------



## Wumplestiltskin (Oct 8, 2011)

I was in my 20's the last time I wore boxer shorts. Do I get a cookie or something ?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 8, 2011)

Shouldn't this be in ginscpy's "Everlasting Gobstopper Beatles" thread? 

OP repped.


----------



## editec (Oct 8, 2011)

*Imagine whirled peas.*
*It's easy if you try.*


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 8, 2011)

editec said:


> *Imagine whirled peas.*
> *It's easy if you try.*


"No jello below us, above us only fries"


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 8, 2011)

Steve Jobs was a huge Beatles fan also.  

I'm glad the 2 Apples were able to resolve their differences over the name.

I first heard of the Beatles in the barber shop in Jan  '64 - (while the nation was still reeling over the JFK assn)  - then rushing over to the TV set in the middle of dinner with the rest of my family to watch them on Ed Sullivan.    They didn't dissappoint.


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome - biggger than rock


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 21, 2011)

62 t0 70.

Sent   Elvis  to b-movies


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 21, 2011)

Beatles were sell-outs and their effect on American music has been greatly over-stated. By the time Beatles came to America - musical change was already WELL on it's way.
The Beatles as well as Elivis were heavily, heavily - heavily backed by record companies because they could not stomach that "black music" was what was really changing American music.
Southern blues and southern gospel changed music forever. Period.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm almost 56 (next month) for people my age the Beatles were the band that no one cool listened to. They were the Backstreet Boys of my generation.

When the Beatles were playing on AM stations, the cool kids were listening to FM and bands like:

The Who
The Stones
Steppenwolf
Grand Funk Railroad
The Animals
Cream
The Grass Roots
CCR

The importance of the Beatles is/was way over hyped.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 21, 2011)

The importance of the beatles may be overhyped but the popularity is unmatched.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 21, 2011)

Beatles - four uneducated kids who lived their lives mostly in single parent homes/on welfare.


Liberals even you can succeed if you try!


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 21, 2011)

PredFan said:


> I'm almost 56 (next month) for people my age the Beatles were the band that no one cool listened to. They were the Backstreet Boys of my generation.
> 
> When the Beatles were playing on AM stations, the cool kids were listening to FM and bands like:
> 
> ...



Highly disagree!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 21, 2011)

Leweman said:


> The importance of the beatles may be overhyped but the popularity is unmatched.



Basically true...I don't know about "unmatched"...but no one can take the popularity they had away from them.
The thing a lot of people don't know is that the Beatles, as we know of, were incredibly short-lived. The songs you hear on the radio occurred in only 3-4 years. They were hugely commercially successful, but they had a LOT of help from desperate record producers and TV magnates that used them like Thanksgiving turkey.
As noted above - they were the first "boy band". And like all boy bands - their music is repetitive, simple and not a heckuva lot different than the last one.

I have never been a big fan of the Beatles because I don't respect them. They were a sell out from day one, about a third of their songs were written for them so they could quickly produce the next album as fast as possible. They were faaaaaaarrrr more about SELLING music than making music.


----------



## FuelRod (Oct 21, 2011)

The Beatles were the band Paul McCartney had before Wings right?


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 21, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> The Beatles were the band Paul McCartney had before Wings right?



Correct


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 21, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> The Beatles were the band Paul McCartney had before Wings right?



Wings??...

George Harrison went on to make some good stuff....but Wings??? God what fluff that was.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 21, 2011)

I. Love. The. Beatles. Best rock/pop band, period.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 21, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> > The importance of the beatles may be overhyped but the popularity is unmatched.
> ...



That statement is complete BS. There first couple of albums had a lot of covers (which was common in the day), but the bulk of their material was Lennon/McCartney. Nothing was written for them. They did, however, write the Stones' first single.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 21, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm almost 56 (next month) for people my age the Beatles were the band that no one cool listened to. They were the Backstreet Boys of my generation.
> ...



You disagree that I was listening to those bands?


----------



## techieny (Oct 21, 2011)

magine there's no liberal progressives 
It isn't hard to do 
Nothing to whine or cry for 
And no Media Matters too 
Imagine all the people 
Living life in PEACE


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 21, 2011)

JosefK said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Leweman said:
> ...



Look it up.
They had a lot of songs written for them.
They churned a bunch of sound-a-like pop songs that kids ate up. 
Not to say that they didn't make any good music....they certainly did...my point is their music sounded very much like alike. It was a product that the music industry could sell easily. 
They were immensely lucrative for the record industry, in fact no one compares to the _commercial_ success of the Beatles...however, their influence on future music is considerably less than many, many others.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Sorry, but that is BS. Maybe you heard it somewhere; maybe you believe it to be true; but it is not. YOU prove it to ME that a third of the Beatles' songs were written for them.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2011)

techieny said:


> magine there's no liberal progressives
> It isn't hard to do
> Nothing to whine or cry for
> And no Media Matters too
> ...



Imagine techieny's a partisan hack
It isn't hard to do
Nothing of substance to write on
Nothing better to do
Imagine techieny not attacking liberals
In a thread about the Beatles


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 22, 2011)

JosefK said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



I saw it in a documentary....here is a complete song list and who wrote it.
So maybe a third is a little high...maybe a 1/4th is more accurate.

List of The Beatles songs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(Yeah I know...wiki...it is all I could find strangely enough.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I was just doing some counting from your list. It's a little more than 1/4. I see where you're confused. Those songs were not written for them; they were covers of songs by other artists. But it was only done on their very early albums, and like I said, that was the norm back in those days.


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe the best firing in history.

Best may have been a better technical drummer.  Certainly better looking.

But he didn't have Ringo's goofiness.

When the Beatles played on Ed  Sullivan -what stands out is Ringo.

I doubt the Beatles would have made it with Pete Best.


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 25, 2011)

wider than the Grand Canyon

Seriously - nobody comes close


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 25, 2011)

I think they would still have made it. Ringo contributed next to nothing to the creative process. But I sure do love those simple Ringo drum fills.


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 25, 2011)

Nobody wouldhave heard of theBeatles with Pete Best/

Just my opinion


----------



## Sallow (Oct 25, 2011)

JosefK said:


> I think they would still have made it. Ringo contributed next to nothing to the creative process. But I sure do love those simple Ringo drum fills.



Ringo was a great drummer and rounded out the "cutesy" thing the Beatles had going on. He also wrote several songs.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 25, 2011)

Sallow said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > I think they would still have made it. Ringo contributed next to nothing to the creative process. But I sure do love those simple Ringo drum fills.
> ...



Don't get me wrong. I love Ringo's drumming. It fit like a glove with the Beatles' music. And yes, he did write a few songs; but I don't think that Ringo was the member that kept the Beatles alive or gave them that special thing. Lennon and McCartney were the main creative force behind their work. I do wish that Harrison had gotten more tunes on their albums. He was always my second favorite songwriter in the group behind Lennon.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 25, 2011)

The Beatles would still be the most important musical group post World War II hands down, whether the drummer was Pete or Best, neither of whom can or could ever hold the drumsticks of a Charlie Watts or Ginger Baker.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2011)

JosefK said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



exactly.....it would not have mattered even if Joe Blow was the drummer.....Ringo kept a beat and thats all the Drummer of the Beatles had to do.....to say they would not have made it with Pete Best,like our so called "Beatle expert" says is kinda ridiculous....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 25, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Beatles would still be the most important musical group post World War II hands down, whether the drummer was Pete or Best, neither of whom can or could ever hold the drumsticks of a Charlie Watts or Ginger Baker.



Jake a Drummer like Ginger Baker would have fell asleep playing in the Beatles......just sayin.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 25, 2011)

Ginger Baker slept most of the time he was drumming 'causa da drugs, man; but when he was awake, wow!


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 25, 2011)

NOBODY would haveheard of the Beatles if they hand fired  Pete Best.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 26, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> NOBODY would haveheard of the Beatles if they hand fired  Pete Best.



they did fire Best dumbass....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 26, 2011)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ginger Baker slept most of the time he was drumming 'causa da drugs, man; but when he was awake, wow!



not true Jake, saw Cream live in 68 .....the guy was not asleep.....


----------



## Douger (Oct 26, 2011)

A more significant battle was between Beck, Paige and Clapton which had the potential of being the greatest ever. (Yardbirds). None regret history. Jeff and Eric anyhow......I never knew Jimmy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2011)

I saw Cream also.  What a great experience.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Oct 27, 2011)

Sallow said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > I think they would still have made it. Ringo contributed next to nothing to the creative process. But I sure do love those simple Ringo drum fills.
> ...



He wrote 1, and co-wrote another.

His musical additions to The Beatles is pretty much non-existent, he's not a great drummer on top of that (not awful though).

However I think without Ringo The Beatles don't stay together as long as they do. He was by far the most popular member within the group. They probably wouldn't have released many of their later albums without him, and broken up much sooner.




JosefK said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



George is my favorite song-writer from The Beatles. Most songs off of All Things Must Pass were songs that were rejected by John or Paul. And that record is just as good as any Beatles album in my opinion. Huge George fan, and as a solo artist I don't think John, and certainly not Paul, are as good.


----------



## J.E.D (Oct 28, 2011)

JamesInFlorida said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



All Things is a great album, but, imo, his other albums weren't as consistent (though Give Me Love is one of my all time favorite solo Beatles tunes). John's first, The Plastic Ono Band, is my favorite solo Beatles album. Though, much like George and Paul, the rest of his albums were inconsistent.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree...whoever the 2nd best band is is waaaaaaaaaay better than the beatles.
I would place beatles around #30 or so.


----------



## Zander (Oct 29, 2011)

The Beatles are the most overrated band in modern history. 

That being said, in their place in time- from 1960-1970 -  they were greater than anyone else. 

I still listen to Rubber Soul,  Revolver, Sgt Pepper, Abbey Road... They really knew how to write smart, catchy songs.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 29, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> wider than the Grand Canyon
> 
> Seriously - nobody comes close



you cant be someone who was actually around then.....you make to many stupid statements about the music in that time period......how old are you?....i say you have to be under 25.....


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Oct 30, 2011)

Zander said:


> *The Beatles are the most overrated band in modern history.
> *
> That being said, in their place in time- from 1960-1970 -  they were greater than anyone else.
> 
> I still listen to Rubber Soul,  Revolver, Sgt Pepper, Abbey Road... They really knew how to write smart, catchy songs.



In some regards, I def. think they are. They didn't have tons of musicial talent (other than Paul-I never thought any of them were particular great at their instruments). In fact I think John was a pretty poor guitar player.

I think it's their influence that makes them so great-not necessarily their music. Without them modern music looks and feels very differently.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 3, 2011)

Name another group that - over 40 years later - have one of their album covers a tourist attraction.

(the crosswalk on Abbey Road)

as far as them being more style than talent:   by far those most talented group that ever existed.

If ANY ONE of the 4 had not been around - nobody would have heard much of them outside Liverpool.


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 3, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Name another group that - over 40 years later - have one of their album covers a tourist attraction.
> 
> (the crosswalk on Abbey Road)
> 
> ...



ummm... I dummo... mebbe it's just me... but I don't think the Abbey Roads tourist attraction is relevant grounds for judging which musical act is the most talented...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 3, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > wider than the Grand Canyon
> ...



yeah... I almost asked that very same question myself...


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Nov 3, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> wider than the Grand Canyon
> 
> Seriously - nobody comes close



The Grateful Dead are the best rock group. Real rocknroll happens on stage not in the studio.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah -the Fab 4 was really a flop in Ed Sullivan and the 2 concerts in Shea Stadium..........................


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 3, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > wider than the Grand Canyon
> ...



lol... the Grateful Dead shoulda been given a Nobel Prize for finding a cure for insomnia...

five minutes of their music and I'm sawing logs...

zzzzz...


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Nov 3, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Yeah -the Fab 4 was really a flop in Ed Sullivan and the 2 concerts in Shea Stadium..........................



~400 concerts vs. ~2300 The GD were clearly a more prolific live group.

The Beatles were a pop band. I'm not denigrating them. They're one of my favorite bands and their artistry in the _studio_ is unmatched in history. But rock n roll is played on a stage, live, in front of the audience, in person.


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 3, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Yeah -the Fab 4 was really a flop in Ed Sullivan and the 2 concerts in Shea Stadium..........................



don't forget the moptop haircuts... that's critically important when judging who's the greatest act in musical history...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 3, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah -the Fab 4 was really a flop in Ed Sullivan and the 2 concerts in Shea Stadium..........................
> ...



lol... depends on you define "live"...


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 3, 2011)

I could name the members  of the Beatles for $10 million - I couldnt name one member of the Gratefull Dead except for Jerry Garcia 

Even namingthe Stones is a challenge


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 3, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> I could name the members  of the Beatles for $10 million - I couldnt name one member of the Gratefull Dead except for Jerry Garcia
> 
> Even namingthe Stones is a challenge



oh yeah sure... the fact that a lowly worm is able to name all four members of the band is proof that the band deserves to be named the greatest musical act ever...


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Nov 3, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> I could name the members  of the Beatles for $10 million - I couldnt name one member of the Gratefull Dead except for Jerry Garcia
> 
> Even namingthe Stones is a challenge




You don't have to name them for them to be good.

Stones have also played in excess of 2k shows.


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 3, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > I could name the members  of the Beatles for $10 million - I couldnt name one member of the Gratefull Dead except for Jerry Garcia
> ...



and you don't have to name 'em all for them to suck...

I can name all the Stones... and they've sucked for the last 35 years...


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Nov 3, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...


Your criticism is so original, in depth, and Earth shattering.


I'm not a big stones fan myself. But they are a real live rock n roll band - vs. a studio pop band.


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 3, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



whoa... nearly missed the sarcasm... almost went right over my head...

doesn't take away from the fact that the Stones have sucked since prolly before you were born... (I'm guessing you're, what, late 20's at the most...?)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miUdjQ8zs8Q]The High Numbers Live! - Ooh Poo Pah Doo 1964 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 3, 2011)

Studio pop band  - probably before your time

Disbanded by their 30s

Messy split-up  - freaking Beatles wives ...........................

They woulnt have been good for the shalow 1970s anyway

Refused to re-unite (good call)


----------



## Douger (Nov 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcYZlRWWxO0]The Song Remains the Same - Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy9DBxjw&feature=related]Jimmy Page & Black Crowes- The Lemon song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRVA5BPhlZE&feature=related]Led Zeppelin - Lost Performances (3/5) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 3, 2011)

OH LOOK ! Sylvester Stallone and the car washerz !
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HanKNe502i4&feature=related]The Beatles - Revolution - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Nov 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnCegy8ZyJM&feature=related]RAIDMAX.mpg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2011)

The Beatles weren't a rock band, they were a pop band.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 3, 2011)

OK Revisionists -    a challenge...................................................

Why aren't The Beatles the best rock group of all time - awsome body of work in 10 years......................

Will never be duplicated  ..

Was the reason Elvis and Sinatra and society in general went to long hair.......................

Had individual short -comings to be sure  

Establishment =types wore longhair caise of the Beatles

like Warren Beatty lol ..............


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 3, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> OK Revisionists -    a challenge...................................................
> 
> Why aren't The Beatles the best rock group of all time - awsome body of work in 10 years......................
> 
> ...



lol... you still seem to insist that it's all about stylistic stuff that has nothing to do with music... i.e., the hair, etc...

would you mind please telling us once and for all how old you are, ginscpy...?


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Nov 3, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah -the Fab 4 was really a flop in Ed Sullivan and the 2 concerts in Shea Stadium..........................
> ...



I get what you're saying, but to me "real" rock n roll is played with instruments, a band, and an audience-that's it. The Dead had a big stage production that quite frankly isn't very rock n roll to me. The whole videos the Dead had going on. And quite frankly to be blunt: Jerry Garcia was a very overrated guitar player.

There are many bands that are awful at live shows, but are great actual musicians, then there are bands that are the opposite. Doesn't mean one is more rock n roll over the other. 

As for the Dead, I think they improvised WAY too much on stage-and not to mention it's easier than playing everything perfectly and to a tee every night. You mess up improvising/jamming and not many people will notice. You mess up on a song that you play often-everybody knows.


edit: But on another note I don't think there's anybody (except for maybe Elvis) you can argue as being more influential to music (not just rock) in the 20th century than The Beatles.


----------



## editec (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd say that in terms of advancing rock or pop?

The BEACH BOYS might take the silver medal.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 3, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > OK Revisionists -    a challenge...................................................
> ...



recently turned 58


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Nov 3, 2011)

JamesInFlorida said:


> I get what you're saying, but to me "real" rock n roll is played with instruments, a band, and an audience-that's it. The Dead had a big stage production that quite frankly isn't very rock n roll to me. The whole videos the Dead had going on. And quite frankly to be blunt: Jerry Garcia was a very overrated guitar player.



I never rated Garcia among the guitar greats - Jimi Hendrix, Frank Zappa, etc. - he's a band leader not a guitar great. You can have the greatest band without having the best musicians in history - all you need is competent musicians and the ability the rock out.

The dead definitely were not exclusively a rock band - they were a folk band as well - and to be honest, I've never actually seen them live. But I've seen Phil & Friends and if the Truckin' they play is anything close to how it was back in the day I can't see how that's not rocknroll.




> There are many bands that are awful at live shows, but are great actual musicians, then there are bands that are the opposite. Doesn't mean one is more rock n roll over the other.



Music - in general - is about live performance. It always has been. The recording industry is an aberration that has popped up over the last 100 years. This is why I love the pirated music industry. By making it harder for bands to make $$$$ in the studio - you drive them to the stage to make up the difference. Those that can't keep a live act going shouldn't be around anymore. The Beatles maybe are the exception that proves that rule as their studio work was almost like an entirely different art onto itself.


(in reference to other poster above- the Beach Boys are in a class all their own)




> As for the Dead, I think they improvised WAY too much on stage-and not to mention it's easier than playing everything perfectly and to a tee every night.



INSTRUMENTAL IMPROVISATION IS THE HEART OF ROCK N ROLL. 



> You mess up improvising/jamming and not many people will notice.



???? Maybe people who don't understand what kind of music they think sounds good won't notice.



> You mess up on a song that you play often-everybody knows.



If you want to go a concert where you can, with enough familiarity, predict exactly what the next note will be - try the symphony. Live performance isn't a fucking exam that the band takes and the audience grades - its something that is.... well... ALIVE. If you're uncomfortable with not knowing what to expect next from a band - don't go to live performances.



> edit: But on another note I don't think there's anybody (except for maybe Elvis) you can argue as being more influential to music (not just rock) in the 20th century than The Beatles.



That depends on how you define "influential to music". If you ask people who play in bands I doubt most of them would consider the beatles their main influence. They'd mention the led zepelin, stones, jimi hendrix, bands like that (maybe that list is a little dated - but you get my point). Bands who didn't have as many "catchy" tunes as the Beatles (though quite a few) - but who quite frankly could rock out harder.

That's the difference between pop and rock. Pop is about creating static art with music. You get a lot of time to put some real creative thought into it, and you produce masterpieces like "let it be" that people everywhere can cue up in their head any time they want. But its a static work of art - like a painting or a sculpture. Rock n Roll is performance art. It evolves even as it is played. Yes - a lot of creative forethought is also put into it - and yes some bands improvise more than others, sure, but as an audience member at a rock concert you will hear things that you didn't expect to happen.

Its all really a matter of opinion anyway. I just don't get why people go to concerts expecting to hear a tune exactly the same way it comes off on the album. If that's what you want - why bother even going?


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Nov 3, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> > I get what you're saying, but to me "real" rock n roll is played with instruments, a band, and an audience-that's it. The Dead had a big stage production that quite frankly isn't very rock n roll to me. The whole videos the Dead had going on. And quite frankly to be blunt: Jerry Garcia was a very overrated guitar player.
> ...



I agree with this.




OohPooPahDoo said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> > There are many bands that are awful at live shows, but are great actual musicians, then there are bands that are the opposite. Doesn't mean one is more rock n roll over the other.
> ...



I disagree-the pirating of music is what's wrong with the music scene right now. It's a lack of respect of music in my opinion. And outside of my opinion-it's extremely hard for many bands out there to make it anymore. The internet has stunted the development of new bands-not enhanced it.


OohPooPahDoo said:


> INSTRUMENTAL IMPROVISATION IS THE HEART OF ROCK N ROLL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a difference between improvising, and keeping your show fresh. Very few bands actually improvise on stage together, and it's easier to improvise than it is to play actual songs with structure. Improvising a 20 minute song though isn't rock n roll.



OohPooPahDoo said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> > edit: But on another note I don't think there's anybody (except for maybe Elvis) you can argue as being more influential to music (not just rock) in the 20th century than The Beatles.
> ...



Well The Beatles were extremely influential in one major regard: nobody before them actually wrote their own lyrics/music (outside of Buddy Holly), and after them nobody dared not to. Paul McCartney on the bass had a lot of bass lines and fills-which wasn't done before that time. And a lot of young bands out there today will cite The Beatles as an influence. Just because somebody doesn't name a group as an influence-doesn't mean their influence isn't there. Most people who play the electric guitar for example are influenced by Les Paul-even if they never cite him as one.

And also not all of their music was "pop" (while I certainly agree a lot of it was). I Want You (She's So Heavy) was also one of the heaviest (pun not intended) riffs at that time. I would argue it's heavier than what Zeppelin was doing at that time. Revolution No.9 is anything but pop, very very strange "song".

Also when Rock n Roll records are recorded, it's not spontaneous. You have to decide what key to play in, what type of scales you're going to use, any time changes, etc. But overall I agree bands/players need to mix it up a bit. I've played in tons of shows (guitar), and it's boring doing the same solos all the time-so I'll switch it up every now and then and just solo over whatever scale was used.

I think you do need some things in a show that the audience doesn't expect. But I've been to tons of concerts where the show ends, and everybody kind of looks at each other and like is wow they didn't play......(whatever song).... So I do think you need to balance that out.

I guess my overall point (that I probably made very poorly), is "rock n roll" is different to everybody. That's what makes it so great-there are no real rules.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 3, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> I could name the members  of the Beatles for $10 million - I couldnt name one member of the Gratefull Dead except for Jerry Garcia
> 
> Even namingthe Stones is a challenge



could it be because your a little obsessed with them?......you think that might be it?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 3, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > OohPooPahDoo said:
> ...



if you like 65+ year old Rock n Rollers.....the Stones should have called it a day a long time ago....its not to appealing seeing a 68 year old guy with a midriff on prancing around the stage....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 3, 2011)

Synthaholic said:


> The Beatles weren't a rock band, they were a pop band.



if you want to call them that.....knock yourself out.....pop is shit like the Back Street Boys and Madonna.....if it has an Electric Guitar as its lead instrument ....its Rock.......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 3, 2011)

editec said:


> I'd say that in terms of advancing rock or pop?
> 
> The BEACH BOYS might take the silver medal.



Ed if it wasnt for the British Invasion the Beach Boys would still be playing hot rod and surf songs......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 3, 2011)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> I just don't get why people go to concerts expecting to hear a tune exactly the same way it comes off on the album. If that's what you want - why bother even going?



if Classical players can play it note for note......why cant Rock players?......Richie Blackmore,Mark Knopfler and Phil Keaggy do a dam good job of doing that.......just asking.....


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 3, 2011)

AC/DC is much better than the Beatles ever were.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 3, 2011)

JamesInFlorida said:


> Well The Beatles were extremely influential in one major regard: nobody before them *actually wrote their own lyrics/music (outside of Buddy Holly), *and after them nobody dared not to. Paul McCartney on the bass had a lot of bass lines and fills-which wasn't done before that time. And a lot of young bands out there today will cite The Beatles as an influence. Just because somebody doesn't name a group as an influence-doesn't mean their influence isn't there. Most people who play the electric guitar for example are influenced by Les Paul-even if they never cite him as one.



what??.....ever hear of Chuck Berry?.....Link Wray?.....The Everly Brothers?....Richie Valens?....Bo Diddley?......Little Richard?......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 3, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> AC/DC is much better than the Beatles ever were.


for me AC/DC is the Bon Scott Era.....after that forget it.....


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 3, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > I could name the members  of the Beatles for $10 million - I couldnt name one member of the Gratefull Dead except for Jerry Garcia
> ...



I'd look at record sales, influence and chart positions..

GD don't even come close.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The Beatles weren't a rock band, they were a pop band.
> ...



Rock is the wrong term.  Back then it was Rock And Roll.

The Beatles did some Rock in their later years, but I mainly consider them a Pop band (stuff like "Do You Wanna Know A Secret", "And I Love Her") and Rock And Roll band ("Twist & Shout", "I Wanna Hold Your Hand").

In any case, they were the best.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 3, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> AC/DC is much better than the Beatles ever were.


Now you're just


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Nov 5, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> > Well The Beatles were extremely influential in one major regard: nobody before them *actually wrote their own lyrics/music (outside of Buddy Holly), *and after them nobody dared not to. Paul McCartney on the bass had a lot of bass lines and fills-which wasn't done before that time. And a lot of young bands out there today will cite The Beatles as an influence. Just because somebody doesn't name a group as an influence-doesn't mean their influence isn't there. Most people who play the electric guitar for example are influenced by Les Paul-even if they never cite him as one.
> ...



-Ellas McDaniel wrote almost all of Bo Diddley's songs

- the Everly Brothers didn't write most of their songs, most of their albums were covers, or written by other people/the producer (they get writing credits for maybe 1-2 songs on most of their albums).

-Link Wray came out at the same time as The Beatles

-Little Richard wrote about half of his songs, sometimes less (depending on the album)

-Chuck Berry and Richie Valens I agree 100% with.


I guess saying "nobody" wasn't completely accurate-but overwhelming majority didn't. But by the 70's rolled around, there weren't many people performing songs that they didn't write (or co-write).


----------



## Ropey (Nov 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maD5k-vUI4o&feature=related]THE WHO - Long Live Rock - 1973[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Nov 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOUqRZkR8dE]The Who - Pinball Wizard (From "Live At The Isle Of Wight Festival") - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Nov 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfR_HWMzgyc]Kashmir - Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Nov 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgubG-MOPT4]The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Nov 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5ZwBUOrjOg]Led Zeppelin - Babe, I'm Gonna Leave you (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 5, 2011)

JamesInFlorida said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > JamesInFlorida said:
> ...


dude Ellas McDaniel IS Bo Diddley.....
Link Wray was late 50's......
and even if Little Richard did other peoples songs,he wrote or co-wrote enough of his own songs to be considered a Composer.......everybody does covers now and then....
ill give you the Everly's.....they employed a songwriting team.....
Eddie Cochran wrote enough of his stuff......
Gene Vincent wrote his stuff.....Hank Ballard......
look James i agree there a lot of "Greats" who just perform.....Elvis being the biggest one....he wrote shit and yet he is considered the "King".....to me Chuck Berry is the King of Rock and Roll.....but there were players before the Beatles who wrote their own stuff.....some just never got big....


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Nov 6, 2011)

Harry Dresden said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



-I feel dumb not knowing that was Bo Diddley, not a big Bo Diddley fan, but still no excuse for that  I admit I was wrong about that.

-I'm not disputing that there weren't any people who wrote their own songs before the Beatles. My main point was that many people before them performed songs not written by them, such as Elvis, Fats Domino, Jerry Lee Lewis, James Brown, Ray Charles (although he did write some), off the top of my head-and those are obviously not obscure names. (also not saying this makes them less of a performer). 

But how many acts did this after The Beatles? Sure some groups may add a cover on an album, or record an album dedicated to covers, but the bulk of material post-Beatles were original songs. That's what I was really trying to get at.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 6, 2011)

JamesInFlorida said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > JamesInFlorida said:
> ...



James i can agree on what your saying.....i know that during the 60's there were Groups made up just to be the Vehicles for Songwriters from different Record Companies.....the Grassroots were one....Gary Lewis had Leon Russell writing a lot of his Music.....Herman's Hermits had writers.......and the Monkees of course....the Searchers had writers....the Turtles .....these groups sold well doing others material....in the 50's Muddy Waters and Howlin Wolf had Willie Dixon writing many big blues Songs for them....but Elvis i think is so overrated it stinks.....


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I agree...whoever the 2nd best band is is waaaaaaaaaay better than the beatles.
> I would place beatles around #30 or so.



Your are generous, the Beatles are so far down the list of good bands that I can't type a number that high.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm 55 years old. I remember the older kids liking the Beatles and so did I, until I was itroduced to good music.

The Beatles were the Backstreet Boys of my generation. Nobody cool, nobody who appreciated good music would be caught dead listening to them. Most bands around at the time were better than they were: The Who, The Stones, Jimi Hendrix, Jefferson Airplane, Cream, Steppenwolf, The Animals, and on and on.

They are the most over-rated band ever.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 7, 2011)

PredFan said:


> I'm 55 years old. I remember the older kids liking the Beatles and so did I, until I was itroduced to good music.
> 
> The Beatles were the Backstreet Boys of my generation. Nobody cool, nobody who appreciated good music would be caught dead listening to them. Most bands around at the time were better than they were: The Who, The Stones, Jimi Hendrix, Jefferson Airplane, Cream, Steppenwolf, The Animals, and on and on.
> 
> They are the most over-rated band ever.



Scoreboard Baby!

They blow away ever other rock group (and Individuals like Hendrix and Elvis and MJ etc)  in terms of sales, hits, nos 1s  etc etc etc   in  8 years of public existence!!!!!!!!    (62 to 70)

Sowed their seeds/paid their dues from 58 to 62 in dumps like The  Cavern(today a tourist attraction) and Hamburg etc...


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 7, 2011)

The Fab 4 - nobody did antthing better

If anything- Help was bett than A Hard Days Night 

(and they were under pressure to produceandnot be oneshot wonders)

Help was at least as goo das A  Hard Days Night


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 7, 2011)

Literally - not enough time in one 24 hour day to listen to all of their hits on You Tube


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 9, 2011)

The Beatles weren't only  more popular than Jesus.

They were more popular than God.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 10, 2011)

aewesome group   that will never be approaced


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 10, 2011)

Not gay either


All 4 of  them had wives and children  


Good that they fired Pete Best


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 10, 2011)

would like to fry Chapman


----------



## Dabs (Nov 10, 2011)

You enjoy talking to yourself??


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 10, 2011)

The Beatles are UNCONCIOUS.

Glad I lived in the same era.


----------



## Dabs (Nov 10, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> The Beatles are UNCONCIOUS.
> 
> Glad I lived in the same era.



John Lennon is dead.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 10, 2011)

2 Protestants - 1 Catholic and one atheist.

Paul was the Catholic.


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 11, 2011)

Made a video of Help vids - with  I Should Have Known Better


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 11, 2011)

Yea yea yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

